# St Barts...part 24



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hellie - I was under Mr Howell (btw he reminds me of Paul O'Grady!!).  Everytime I was there I had to wee on a stick to start with to check for protein & sugar.  Then they check your bp & have a feel of your tum & ask how you are feeling.  To be honest, they'll prob ask you why you're up there (they always did every week which got a bit tedious as I was summoned there in the first place!!). At least you're in the care of the hospital which is a bit like a safety net really.  

Lou - How long do you have to have DH's blood for?

Kelly - Welcome! Hope you can start very soon.  As the others have already mentioned, read up on everything & be a step ahead of them.  If you don't understand anything, ask.  The embryologists are the best.  I guess in a way, they got me pg too even though I had my FET at the Lister, as my embies were made there!  Good luck

Kyla - How are things?  

Nicky - Are you OK?

Hi to everyone else.  Sorry for lack of personals - fighting a cold at the moment & have a bad head.  

Ron
x


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Girls

Thanks for the reply Ron but won't be needing the appt now as I have sadly miscarried. Started bleeding yesterday evening (completely out of the blue - no warning or anything). It was red blood last night and then clots and a large piece of tissue (the pregnancy?) during the night, and now back to bleeding. We are devastated even though we knew the chances of a successful pregnancy weren't that good with the fetal pole being so small at the scans. 

Phoned the EPU at the Sussex and left a message for them to call me as I don't know what I need to do - do I need to go into hospital? Anyone know? Am still having painful cramps so there may be more to dispel. Feel so sad and really don't know where we go from here.  After 2 BFP's that have ended in miscarriage how can we be sure that it wouldn't happen again?  Don't think we could go through this heartache again.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Hellie, I have just read your post, I can't begin think how hard this is for you my thoughts are with you and you and your dh and will be in my prayers. Look after yourself.

if you are not sure all has passed call your midwife and she will arrange for you to be seen   

all my love 

Fran


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hellie - I'm so so sorry.  I don't know what else i can say but I do understand your feeling of grief and despair.    I hope you and DP are looking after eachother.

As for going to the hospital, you will prob need to go for a scan to check everything is ok, maybe have your bloods done.  Hopefully they won't need to interfer too much though.

Lots of love

XXXXX


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi

The EPU phoned me back this afternoon and said to let nature take it's course over the next day or two. I won't need to go to A&E unless I get very heavy bleeding or severe pain. They are going to scan me on Tues morning to check that everything has gone. If not, I'll have to have another ERPC. Hopefully it will have all been dispelled by then.

Feeling so tearful today, understandably. DP is trying to be strong and hasn't cried properly yet (or not that I have seen). Hope he can let his grief out soon as it will help.

Thanks for your kind words.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

oh Helly, I am so sorry. It just is not fair that you have had to go through this again. Where do you go from here? I guess they might do more tests but I'm not sure what you have had already. I am so sorry honey.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hellie - I was so shock to read your post.  I really thought this time is the one..I'm so so sorry.  Please look after yourselves.  If you need anything, please let me know.

Take care

Ronnie
xx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

hellie - i am so sorry hun


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

evening girls,

Awwww hellie I'm so sorry hunni to read your terrible news   You must be devestated.... Just to let you know I'm thinking of you sweetie, we all are, & hope things will start to get better for you soon, take care xxx

Ronnie ~ Yes hun I'm fine thanks, I have my lining scan next Thursday & I cant wait, I've actually been feeling a little sickie with these oestrogen pills   I can't remember feeling like this last time. Hows things with you anyway? xx

Ky ~ hey hunni, hows things going? I haven't heard from you for a while? you ok? Still on for next weekend? Have a good time with your sister tomorrow xx

Hi to fran, tracey, sue, laura, lou, hope you are all well   

chat to you all soon
nicky xxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hellie I was so sad to read your devastating news   this must be so hard on you both-it seems so unfair that you are having to deal with this again.

We are all here for you and thinking of you xxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi Nicky - had a nice lunch with Lucie - went to The Mill actually. Yep, still okay for next weekend. I'll text you nearer the time to sort out the timings and stuff. Any s/e from the prog pills?


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls

How you all doing? All looking forward to the weekend?

Ky ~ I'm glad you had a good time with lucie, Yeah getting a few more headaches & feeling a little sickie but nothing too awful   I guess thats the price you pay ay?
I will chat to you soon hun, may call you over the weekend or text you..... xx

Take care
nicky xxxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hellie - Gosh I'm so sorry - thought you had a fighter on board 

a great big









Sue


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi all,

I'm a bit worried as my drugs were due to be delivered today and they haven't shown up?  I assumed a saturday delivery wwould be in the morning?  Fingers crossed its on its way to me now.

Was really chuffed DP came home with some info about fostering and adopting and said he's bn thinking about it for a while and thinks that is the route we should take.  I'm really chuffed as I'm sure we can achieve that, this IVF isn't looking too promising and using donor eggs is so expensive and still everything depends on me.  So feeling a bit more relaxed as we seemed to have agreed now on a back up plan.

Hellie - How are you doing? XX

Nicky - hope the headache goes soon.  After lining scan is that when they start defrosting?  You'll soon have those wee ones on board. X  

Hi everyone else. XXXX


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Girls

Hope you are all enjoying your weekends xxx

Laura I agree with you about adoption being a back up plan-my DH still is not ready for this but is happy to make initial enquiries (which we have done!) unfortunately you cannot start the process whilst still doing IVF and even when you have your last cycle some LAs ask for a years break-I can see exactly why but it does make everything seem so far away!!!

Hellie-how are you doing Hun-I can't stop thinking about just how unfair this all is xxxx

Hello to everyone else xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh no - drugs have got lost in the post.   Not a good start.


----------



## nanoc (May 29, 2005)

Hello everyone.  I was just checking the board to see how you all are doing.

Hellie,  I am really sad to read your news and so sorry you're having to go through this.  I know it's been a major rollercoaster for you.  If it is any consolation, one of the girls (39 yrs old) in my antenatal classes miscarried twice on IVF cycles before she carried to term with twins on the third try (at ARGC).  There is still hope, although I appreciate that does not make your emotions right now any easier to cope with.  Take care of yourself.

Nicky, glad to see that you're on to another cycle already.  Good luck with it, sweety.

Hi Ron - that boy of yours sure is a cutie.  I'm totally house-bound at the moment waiting for my boys to make an appearance any day now, but I promise we will meet up at some point!

Tracey - looks like you're coming along well with your little one.  Best of luck for a smooth pregnancy.

Sue - good luck at the Lister!

Laura - hope you get your drugs sorted out. 

Hi to Kyla, Lou, Maddy, Fran & anyone I've (inevitably) missed!  Hope you're all keeping well.

take care,
Nancy


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Nancy!!

Wow I'm impressed!! I don't think I've ever known anyone to be as pregnant as you with twin??  You are practically full term!!  How exciting!!!  Not long now you must be so excited!

XXXX


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Laura - how annoying     hope your drugs get sorted hun

Nancy - thanks for the pm hun, not long to go now before you have your 2 bundles of joy   

Maddy - hope your ok

Ron - hey hun how are you? 

sue, nicky, hellie, hevvy, kyla   hope your all ok 

Tracey 
xx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hellie - I'm so so sorry to read your news. I hadn't logged on to the new thread and didn't get to hear until now. I'm so sorry, hon. I know this will be a very sad and confusing time for you and very frightening to think of the future. All I can say is that it does get easier to bear with as you move forwards from the immediate shock. I know having my final confirmation of nothing left was a milestone for me in being able to move forwards. As for future treatment, I think it depends on what route you want to take. You know I've gone the immune route, but I've also got my GP to refer me to St Mary's miscarriage clinic. Please let me know if you want to chat. Hugs for you and dh during this time.

Lou
x


----------



## sunshine daisy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hello everyone

Hellie - I am so sorry to hear your news.  I know there is nothing I can say to make the pain any more bearable but I m thinking of you.

Kelly - hello.  I'm having ICSI at Barts at the moment too.  I have my baseline scan on Tuesday.  The embryologists there are very good - we got two grade 1 embryos last time - they just didn't stay the course.  It was fantastic to see them on the screens though before they were implanted.  

Nicky - are you having buserelin injections?  I'm having terrible headaches that don't respond to painkilers and feeling a bit sick too.  I can't wait to stop taking them.  On the plus side, I assume it means I am at least managing to inject myself now - I think the first few times I tried injecting I just managed to medicate the bathroom floor!  I'm not quite sure how an otherise reasonably competent person can be so useless at the injections.

Hi to every one else.  Sorry it's a short note - DH is taking me out for a pre-Valentine's meal so I'd best go and make myself look presentable!

Love
Daisy


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Nancy - wow! I've just seen your ticker! That's amazing. 

Laura - oh dear! Hope the drugs turn up! Not asif you need the stress at a time like this.

Maddy - I think back up plans are a must. I must have a stash of them somewhere. I've talked with dp about donor and surrogacy and adoption. If I carry on having miscarriages I think I will look seriously at surrogates and adoption. Not sure how much longer I'm going to carry on indefinitely. DP is up for these routes. I don't think he gave it much thought really. Just seen your ticker. Not long now honey.

Ron - To do LIT we have to have bloods checked first. Then on the day of the treatment DP does in the morning. They make the thing and I go later and have it injected into my arm and some intravenously. All over very quickly. How are things with you?

Kyla - how are you hon? Been thinking of you.

Nicky - hope you not feeling too bad! Look forward to your scan. 

Tracey -  how are you and bubs?

Sue - hope you well, hon.

Daisy and Kelly - hello! sorry to hear you'e been feeling so sick.

Sorry not been posting.  I missed the new thread. I had a shock yesterday. I got a letter from the PCT telling me they extended the offering of IVF. So I guess that means I've got that 2nd IVF at barts after April! So just have to find out now how long the wait would be so I know whether to keep going with Notts. If it's too delayed I'll carry on with Notts. I ain't got time to wait with my fsh climbing. Also think that my way of getting over the mc is to keep going with tx, so really don't want to stop. Been feeling mostly ok atm, but have my off days when I think how far along I would have been on both pregnancies. Best for me not to dwell really.

Lou
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good Evening Girls

Lou - Is the LIT a one off  procedure or do you have to do it several times to get your body used to your DP?? (that sounds strange, doesn't it??)  If it helps, MIL had 4 mc's before having DH & BIL - she is an amazing woman! 

Nicky - Not long to go now then your headaches will be over.  

Daisy - Sorry to hear you're suffering from bad heads too.  I know what you mean about the jabs though..after a few times they aren't too bad, are they?  I always found one side to be more affected than the other though & walked around with a limp every other day!!  

Enjoy your meal.

Laura - I can't believe it..isn't it sent by special delivery?  How can they post office lose it  

Tracey - Not long till your scan..we're sooooooooo excited & can't wait to find out the sex of the LO!

Nancy - I can't believe how far gone you are too..are you having them naturally?  Lucky they are both facing downwards then!!   I can't wait to meet them! 

Maddy - Is it half term this week?  Lucky you..enjoy your lie-ins!! What do you have planned?

Kyla - Are you OK? 

Have a good evening everyone

Ron
x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Ron - I might just have to have it once or twice. My bank balance will be happy about that. 

How's the little man?

Lou
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Lou - Fingers crossed!!   

The Little Man is doing great, thanks.  He's growing at the speed of knots & now weighs 14lb 4oz.  He's not called Piggy Porker by the HV for nothing!!! Unless he's tired/hungry/needs changing, he's a really happy little boy.

Ron


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning Girls - hope you had good w/e despite the  

Laura - time to give it some  

Nancy - good to hear from you, good luck with the safe arrival of your boys, is it time already  - poor Teagan she must be feeling outnumbered!  

Lou - don't worry I miss the new thread too - for days I think it odd I haven't got masses of mail, so think I should post to ask you all why is the board so quiet - and hey I see you are busy without me  
LIT is interesting - I've always joked as well as being allergic to milk I am to DH too!

Kelly - hope you are sniffing by now - I notice you have IBS so hope you are gluten free too!  Apparently it makes a diff, and helps with IF.

Daisy & Nicky  - the bad heads won't last long 

Maddy - have you really got only 17 days to go

All this talk of back up plans and adoption - your not all deserting the ship are you  

My DH gets bonus points this w/e - he said I need a break from the chaos and some fresh air away from dust so we went to see Miss Potter on Sat - he thought it was boring, and I was thinking this makes a change from the usual rom com chick flick.  Then Sun we went to see Dreamgirls - which was great if you love 60's - 70's - lots of v. flowery wall paper and brown!  oh and big hair.

Ok plumbers here today - so no water!

Take care all

Sue


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi All,

Well just a quickie as my dinner nearly done.  The chemist called Royal maila nd they said they didn't deliver it sat sue to snow  There was no snow on Sat??!!  But they delivered it today when I was at work, handy, so I have to ick up from the post office tom.  The chemist said would be ok as non of it needs to be kept in the fridge ... is that right?  It contains menapur and burserlin?  Is that right.  He is a very nice chemist, he said if I'm not happy he will send another lot out tom for me.

Sue -not long now til your lister appointment...  

Hope everyone else is well XXX


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Laura - glad you've got the drugs more or less sorted.  

Hmm, my plans to sort things out re Barts were foiled today. Amazingly I'd managed to book an appointment for today with Miss Tozer at her private practice, but when I got there she'd been called away on an emergency. So will try tomorrow to book again for next week. There will be no waiting list for treatment once given the ok but as usual it's getting the appointment with the consultant that's the delay. They're currently running at 13 weeks. Barts said I'd been discharged from the clinic so have to get another referral from my GP. So I figure I'll just have to do the usual hoop jumping and checking they've received the forms etc before starting again. But it's looking likely I might do Barts before Nottingham.

Lou
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - Not me. Remember my DH veto'd adoption as an option so I am an IVF girl for life now... Oooh, your appointment is Friday - that's come around fast. What options are you looking into this time?

Laura - That's fine, only Ovitrelle or Gonal F (pens etc) needs the fridge. You mix Menopur yourself so no need to keep it cool. I'm sure it will be fine. What wussies at the PO though - snow indeed! 

Lou- Good grief. You would think they could come up with an overall referral system. I thought it was daft getting referred to the Esperance after having already done 3 goes at IVF but there you go - beaurocracy at its best!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lou -  My appointment at Barts came through about a week after they recieved my referral my appointment was about 6 weeks later.  They have a cancellation list and I was seen in about a 2 weeks in the end.  Maybe ask to go on the cancelation list?

Kyla- Thanks for clarifying the drugs thing (see I trust you but not the qualified pharmacist!!)

XX


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Kyla - Good grief exactly. Such a bloody annoyance this time wasting for paper pushing isn't it.

Laura - I will try that. But for the moment I'm trying my tried and tested fast track semi private route as I've really got to know what's what before I agree to anything at Nottingham. Then I've got to organise my LIT treatment before the IVF. I fogot to say like Kyla that the meds you have are no fridge ones.

Lou
x


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls,

Sorry its just a short post tonight, I need time to read back & catch up  

Daisy ~ yes I am having the daily buserelin jabs and I too am feeling rather sickie   every bloody day   I don't know if it may be a combination with the oestrogen tablets that I am also taking    Anyway I hope it all goes well for you sweetie, keep me posted xx   

Hello to all you other lovely girls    I will be back soon to do personals, love & kisses to you all   

Nicky xx


----------



## sunshine daisy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi everyone

Hope you're having a good day.  Glad to hear your meds have turned up Laura.

I have a quick question.  I have my baseline scan tomorrow and checking my schedule from Barts it says I have to take up a box of stimulation injections with me.  Do you know whether they just mean the pen or do they expect me to take up the meds too?  I'm a bit loathe to do that as they have to be refrigerated and I have to travel up to Barts from Brighton.  It's two years since I last did this and I can't remember. 

Thanks
Daisy


----------



## nanoc (May 29, 2005)

Hi Daisy - you have to take the meds with you as well.  I worried about that too (travelled from Brighton as well), but they assured me it would be OK. And I was travelling in the middle of the summer.  Good luck with the scan.

Nancy


----------



## halle (Feb 5, 2007)

Hi! Hope you don't mind me just barging in .

I have my first IVF appt at Barts tomorrow (I have done four IUIs there already - all -ves). 

I guess I'm getting last minute nerves and would like to ask a few questions of what to expect...

I'll be on day 10 of my cycle. Will I have to wait until a new cycle to start meds?

What happened after your initial appt? Did things move quickly will I be put on yet another waiting list? 

I will introduce myself but just wanted to keep my first post short(ish) til I knew if it was OK to just pop in unannounced!

Ta!


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

HI all

just a quickie as have loads to do this evening!! just realised after spending the day doing other things I should have been preparing for a meeting with accountant on thursday and have tons to do  

Nancy I just spotted your ticker !!!  my god girl your doing well I thought your two might have popped out by now!!! how are you feeling? when you feel up to it Ronnie and I will have to drop by but only when you can manage it!

hi to everyone else 

Nicky hope you feel less sicky soon when is your transfer?

not long now till others get going sue Kyla good luck I have positive feelings about these  

we are all fine and belive it or not Teagan is 1 in three weeks    ( not sure where that year went!) but this time last year I was probably as big as nancy!
I truly hope this is all of your years 

talk more soon

Fran


----------



## nanoc (May 29, 2005)

Hi Fran!  
I know, it's crazy that these boys haven't arrived yet.  Guess that's what I get for having these child-bearing hips - they're too comfortable in there at the moment.  Doc just scheduled me to be induced next week, so at least I know I won't be pregnant forever now!  

Will get in touch with you & Ronnie when we get settled in.  Would love to see you.  Can't believe Teagan is almost 1!

Nancy


----------



## sunshine daisy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi Halle

Once you get started at Barts they do move reasonably quickly.  I don't know whether you'll be able to start treatment this cycle as it depends on what day your treatment cycle starts as it does vary.  Also, if it is your first go they normally ask you to attend an information session before you start.

Best wishes
Daisy


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Halle - Welcome to this thread! Of course it's OK for you to join us. You'll find though, that about half of us are ex-Barties.

Good luck with your appt tomorrow.  Have you been told by the nurses on what's going to happen tomorrow?  If not, then come back & one of us will explain.  As Daisy mentioned, you'll have to go on an info session (you phone them up on the 1st day of your AF) & they schedule you in a fortnight after that.  Then on the day itself, after the procedure is explained to you (and about 10 other couples), you'll be given your prescription which you'll need to get from the pharmacy.  You then start on day 21 of your AF.

Nancy - I forgot to mention that if you need anything during the day, give me a shout.  Good luck for next week..remember to take all the pain relief they offer!!!    Is your Mum coming to help out? 

Fran - Thanks very much for loaning us Teagan's swing.  I'm itching to try it out on Sam tomorrow. Just hope he likes it so he can get some shut eyes in the afternoons.  

You mentioned that this time last year you were heavily pg with Teagan..this time last year, I was religiously peeing on p sticks every morning waiting to OV as I missed the boat the previous month.  I didn't know the best time of the day wasn't first thing in the morning!  

Laura - Glad to hear your drugs have turned up at last.  I really liked the pharmacist at Fazeley after speaking to him.  I think I read somewhere that his sister went through IVF & as a result, he keeps the prices as low as he can for others. 

Nicky - Lots of   to you.

Ron
x


----------



## halle (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks Daisy and Ron!

The nurses haven't told me anything really. You probably know what the receptionists are like there...I find them to be real gate-keepers so it's difficult to get hold of a nurse. They forgot to call me to tell me I needed a baseline scan before the appointment so when I rang the other day to confirm the appt date and time they asked if I'd had one done or not...anyway my baseline scan will be the day AFTER my appointment - that's the best they could do... 

Any info would be helpful - I'm coming into this as a complete novice. I have no clue really...


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Halle - Expect to be sitting & waiting around tomorrow.  1st thing they will ask after you arrive is for your DH to give a SA so they can see the state of play for him. (I think they'll also do blood tests? not sure as we had all ours done beforehand). Then about an hour later, you will see a nurse (prob Liz the head nurse) to go through which tx you'll be having (IVF/ICSI) & when you'll be expected to start.  Then they'll send you off to lunch (sarnie shop/carluccio very nice!) & in the pm, you'll get a scan. After that you'll see a consultant.

How can you have a baseline scan on day 11 of your cycle?? Thought it was 2/3/4 day post AF? Am I  ??

Girls if I've missed anything, please correct me..sorry but I'm dredging this from my memory!

Ronnie


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Halle and welcome,

On my first visit they did a scan to check my ovaries were accesssible and that I didn't have cysts.  Are you sure its s baseline scan they are or just a scan?

Good Luck tom.  The nurses are lovely and will take good care of you.  

Ron- yeah the pharmacist was lovely he even called me from home on Sunday as my drugs went AWOL.  A real sweetie.  Its lovely if its true about his sister.

XX


----------



## halle (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks for the replies!

I think the scan is just a pre-ov scan...I dunno - as you can tell they haven't explained much to me about the details of the day/appt itself. We've had bloods done and my partner didn't have to do a sample as we've done 4 IUI's so they have a fair idea of things there.

Ron - our appt is at 3:45 so hope I won't be sent off for a while and then asked to come back! No one mentioned that I'd be seeing the nurses as well... We found caluccio's during our IUIs - YUM!

OK so a bit of background about me/us...

30y.o
Trying since Sept 04
Not a single positive test
tried clomid and 4 picture perfect IUIs
desperate for this to work!!!!!!

Again, thanks for your help.


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

morning girls and welcome to Halle

I think Ron's done an excellent job filling you in on what's going to happen - all being well you could be cycling next month.  Good luck with your first IVF - hope the results are better than your IUI's.

Laura - hope the drugs are ok.

Fran - I was thinking of you and it must be about time for Teagan to be 1 - wow were did the time go.

Ron - was also v. reminded that you were txing this time last yr - it was the time DH went to Canada, Buffy was v. ill and ........

For those girls that remember Leanne it also means that her boys will be 1 in about 7 wks time.

I've got my GP referral letter and he's written exactly what I said, train times are sorted - so Lister here I come.

Kyla - No, I didn't have you in mind when it came to adoption, I remember your DH is the same as mine. 

I can't believe it's finally come round too and there is a plan that I might be txing again.  I don't have a real plan keeping an open mind, giving the Doc a blank canvas and will listen to his suggestions.    I'm up for doing all the tests again and again.

Having said that I don't want to forget my frosties and would quite like to be using them now so unless there is a reason not too - ie: PGS is suggested then I will be pushing to use them.    I don't really want to pay another yrs rent for them and my DH is keen to see the end of this, so at least getting them used means we are not committed to more in the future if we don't want to.

HH were saying use DE cos of my age - but that doesn't help explain why I don't keep a Grade 1 8 cell, and has age been an issue with my eggies for the last 16 yrs

Good day today.

Sue


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sue  - sounds like you have thought it all through.  I woud like go to lister if I produce eggs this time and it seems worth trying again. You want to give your eggs a run before you accept DE.  Would you go for that? I have been thinking alot since my last IVF about DE, but I don't know if its for me or not.  Good uck and I'm looking forward to our feedback.

halle - Hope all goes well today.

Nicky - you scan is tomorrow?  Good luck 

Tracey- hows bubs doing?  you'll be feeling him/ her soon.  Are you planning to find out the sex?

Fran - Whats Teegan getting for her birhtday?  Are you having a party?

Ron - When are you back to work?  Or is that a bad question??!!

Well my drugs are now sitting safely on my coffee table... there looks alot there??  With the Purgon there was just a coupl tiny little bottles... now I have hundreds??!!  I feel absolutely sick to my stomach.  I'm so terrified I can't explain.  I know its going to be the same as last time and don't know why I'm putting myself through this.  I don't know whether to forget all what I've been told and just think positive or focus on our house move and my coursework and pretend I'm injecting myself each night because I have some horrible health problem.  Denial or denial?? Hmmmm decisions.

Anyone know where I can buy some orange knickers??

XXXXX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Another quick question, this time i have bought my own drugs, what happens about the needes etc?  Do I have to arrange them myself? Are they proper needles this time?  I am using menpur and burserin.

XX


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Laura - needles did they not post those too?  I thought they did, but haven't done postal drugs so can't be sure.  I'm sure you could collect these at Barts or try the chemist - I know you can buy the sharps box

Yes I would go for DE - I don't need a mini me, I can see my nephews for that.  My DH is a 14th generation male and his surname will expire at the end of his and BIL's life - so that is my aim - no pressure  

But we need time to discuss and look at the implications etc - as it was an  5 sec suggestion.

Of course you are terrified we all are when we start again, cos of past experience but we are still here hoping and praying that it will be different - so that is what you must do to.  You need to be positive think "this time is different" - it's only afterwards when you know the truth that you realise it wasn't.

You don't really know that this time will be the same as last time - so you must put yourself in the trust of the Docs that it is worth trying again.

Remember the first IVF is a trial to see how your bod reacts to the drugs etc - yours didn't react v. well but this time you have a different drug and lots of them so there maybe a different reaction - it can happen.

Yes there looks like a lot of drugs - but it is amazing how quickly you get through them.  I had 6 menopur a day.

You need to think positive and focus on IVF but also keep occupied - on your house, work etc.  And think of the things you are doing differently this time - keep up the acu etc.  If you don't feel positive or think it's the right thing to do - stop now.

You don't have a horrible health prob - but you do have a prob and we are trying to sort it.

Orange knickers - spainish market - apparently red is v. good as well - can't remember the reason now but it's something to do with energy and being grounded 

Laura - it's worth a go.   

Sue


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks Sue,

I just wish I'd had a different consultant on my follow up appointment, he told me not to bother again it won't make any difference, although the dr I saw when they actually abandoned my treatment said it may/may not make any difference?  I know other people have have had better luck on a second cycle but why would a qualified IF specialist tell me its not really worth trying again  I just can't get that consult out of my head.

I feel I have to try as otherwise I'll always be wondering, what if.

I don't think we have any spanish markets round here... I think I'll go to the shops and hunt some down!!

XX


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi all,

hellie - have been thinking of you. Hope you doing ok.

Laura - I'm a great believer in 2nd opinions. I know from my experience I was glad to be under Miss Tozer at Barts. I didn't like the others. Have you tried to see her? Sorry you feeling down, but like Sue says, try to see the first as a test run. I ordered my needles and a sharps bin at the same time as my meds.

Sue - starting again can be nerve wracking. It's so confusing in what the consultants say sometimes. I would use your own and then think about DE.

Nicky - hope the sickness passes.

Daisy - don't worry about the meds. They'll be fine. Hope the scan went well today.

Halle - Hiya! welcome on board. I was an ex-bartie now I'm going back! There's no waiting list once you've been given the ok to cycle. All depends on where you are in your personal cycle. As for the reception, I always parked myself there until I was seen! The phones are bad! As is the postal system. 

So, it looks like I'll be cycling at Barts in April! Such good timing.  

Lou
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh dear,maybe I can buy the needles etc from Barts when I go up next?  I have a sharps bin already. 

Lou - how exciting.  my last consultant I asked for Ms Tozer but at the last minute the consultants changed.  I was in tears as I didn't like that man during my scans.  I will be at Barts alot in April with my scans, My EC (if I get that far) is going to over easter ish.  I'm hoping the season of eggs and new life will bring us both a good result. XXX


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Laura - try to forget what that Doc said - most of our Docs have said that we are 99% unlikely to get pg - and some of us have managed to.

Heather was virtually told to give up, pg was a remote chance - she's gone elsewhere and has been told slightly different.

Just see it as a Doc you didn't get on with and it is his personal opinion - not necessarily every Docs.  Until you feel you have given it enough goes and tried every option - only then you can say it's not worth it.

For my first tx - I saw a Doc that was so enthusiastic and confident that I would be pg straight away - I had the complete opposite to yours, personally I think that was a bigger fall than yours.

Lou - it will be interesting to see what Barts think of this wayout idea of LIT!


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Sue - don't think barts will think anything of it!  

Lou
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Wow there's been a lot of chatting on here today!!!

Lou I'll be interested too what they make of LIT   are you having it done in Nottingham?? Will be good to get another free go either way!! What exactly happened last time-weren't you supposed to have 3 free goes originally but then your PCT changed their minds? Sorry I have a useless memory  

Sue although I'm very open to adoption we have recently been discussing DE-its something I never thought we'd consider but its amazing how your opinions can change over the years!!

Laura I am feeling really nervous like you Hun xx I think it is natural to start a new cycle with nerves especially when you've been through the lows and disappointment before but as Sue said (just need to say Sue what a star you are-you always make me feel so much better xx) whilst there is hope we all keep going and one doctors opinion is not enough-always get a second opinion and a third... I will have everything crossed that Easter will bring us all eggs of a different kind this year xxxx

Nicky-hope those headaches are passing-I have all this fun to come    

Kyla how are you doing?

Ron your little man is just looking so cute-you're right I am on half term and loving every minute-been decorating my bedroom this morning-tomorrow I plan to finish off and tidy up so we can move back in!!!

Fran-wow Teagan is nearly 1!!   how exciting-will you be having a little party??

Nancy-you must be getting so excited, and possibly a little scared-can't wait to hear all about your little boys arrival into this world xxx

Halle welcome to the board-I think all these wonderful girls have done a great job at answering all your questions xxx

Hellie-honey I am always thinking of you hope you and DH are doing a little better xxx

I'm sure I will have missed someone out-sorry xxx

Love Maddy xxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Maddy - you're a star yourself!  
I'm having LIT in London at the Portland. Care don't do it. Just trying to work out when ET will be so I can book it in and coordinate blood tests before. Not easy as I don't know my protocol yet. Barts will probably raise an eyebrow but seeing as they don't believe in it they won't probably mind. I mean it's not like it's meds or anything. Just a bit of DP two weeks before.

Lou
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Exactly-if I was you if they do raise an eyebrow (or 2!!!) I'd say I'd changed my mind and then go ahead and do it anyway....

xxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Saying that though who knows I think it will depend who you get to see!!!

Typical about not getting to see Mandy yesterday!!

xx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

We are all    and if I wasn't here to pick Laura up - you would have done a great job I'm sure.     Will consider changing my happygirl to Old Wise Bird tho  

Maddy - hope you have the windows open and some scented candles to get rid of paint smell before you sleep in there tonight - don't want you intoxicated     What colour?

I have a window of 5 days to paint my newly plastered walls and ceiling next wk.

Lou - I bet money on Barts having an opinion on LIT - even tho no drugs involved!  I am sure it will all come tog. nearer the time.

I do have a worry at the mo. there is a lot of twinging and discomfort inside me - so dreading what the Lister scan will show - pls no more cysts.     On top of that my AF in the last yr has gone from 7 days to 3 and this wk now 24 hrs!   which has it's plus points but hey lets not worry.


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Mandy - When I start treatment I will have already done the LIT    . To be fair Mandy was lovely today on the phone and it sounded like a genuine emergency yesterday. She's been so helpful. I did have to laugh when she encouraged me to bring my notes in person and not mail them as they might go walkabouts at the clinic!

Sue -   Hoping so mich for you the scan is fine. Please let it be so.

Lou
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Lou - thanks

Laura - afterthought - Fran joined us presumably cos her Doc had said odds were she wouldn't get pg, fortunately she knew how to sort herself out and it happened nat - but another bit of proof that one Doctor is not enough to believe they are right.


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Fingers crossed there are no nasty cysts in there Sue   I'm exactly like you always worrying if another has appeared.

Colour is straw boater-fairly deep yellow-its heritage colour (now I'm name dropping!!!) We're in the spare tonight-will hopefully move back tomorrow x

Lou glad to hear the LIT will be done-there'll be very little they can say then


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Can't believe my ticker says 16 days!!! That can't be right-I think I must have made a rough estimation when I put that in xxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Maddy - I love the heritage colours. I might even get away from my white everywhere rule one day.

Lou
x


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi guys

yes we are having a little do for Teagan's 1st birthday how could we not!!!

Sam and Ronnie are coming too  

Laura Sue is right we were told our chances of concieving naturally were less than 1% DH had dreadful sperm and I was generally ok but had a short cycle so possible leutal phase defect! but I am a homeopath and wanted to try everything else first it was a combination of homeopathy and especially acupuncture and of course all the healthy living stuff that worked, and it worked on my last natural cycle before we were dUE tO START ICIS

SORRY teagan tryiNg to type!!
right better give her dinner

bye
Fran


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi ladies,

Just thought i'd thank you all for looking after me today.  We ahave all been through our fair share and I guess today collecting my drugs just got to me.

I know I will give it my best shot and what will be will be nothing I can do is going to make any difference so I may as well just relax and go with it.

I headed to the gym this afternoon, but accidently drove to lakeside and bought myself something new to wear tom and have just dyed my hair, shaved my legs etc, plucked my eyebrows and dyed my lashes! Got soem new make up too so will look lovely for my nice meal out tom!  

Thanks ladies whatever did people do before the internet

XXXX


----------



## halle (Feb 5, 2007)

Hi girls!

Wow busy board! Don't think I can do personals just now but wanted to fill you all in on my appt today.

Firstly, thank you everyone for welcoming me and answering my silly questions!

So this afternoons appt was a bit disappointing...waited almost an hour and D had to leave before we even saw the doctor as he had a meeting at work. The appt was about 5 minutes long and went pretty much as follows:
The doctor read results from my file (mostly to himself) then said "so you want to do IVF"...ummm 'want' isn't the word I would use. Then he asked if I had any questions...
Me:"will you be able to sign me off on medical leave for any period of the cycle"
Dr: "no. it is an outpatient procedure. you're not sick. Any other questions?"
Me: "I presume all the details will be discussed at the info day?"
Dr: "yes"
Me: "well no other questions then"

That was that!

The nurse then told me to book in my info session (after some wrangling to convince her I was early enough in my cycle to not have to wait until next cycle). Sooo....I have my info day next wednesday. 

Problem is D doesn't think he will be able to take the day off work next wednesday so I will probably be on my own again. If he doesn't go to the info session he doesn't learn how to do the injections so I'll be doing them on my own as well 


Do you think the nusres let me go to the info session on my own?

If so, that means I will begin cycling this month, doesn't it?  

Whoever it was that said things move quickly once you get your appt wasn't wrong!! 

Well that's it from me...will try and do more replies to everyone else next time


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

hay Halle,

Ha that make me laugh!!  You must have had my consultant i think!!  I promise the nurses and the other consultants are much nicer!

As for the info session your partner has to go as well as you have to sign all the consent forms etc.  Tell him he must take the day off!!!!  If he can't mybe speak to them and see if you can take al the paperwok home and get him to sign it all then. Worth asking.

Sorry your appointment was a bit disappointing, but your officialy on the road wth us now!

XX


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Halle - Check on the forms, for our 2nd IVF DH didnt have to go to the info apt - I was given the forms and took them with me, signed, for my baseline instead.


----------



## sunshine daisy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi everyone

I had my baseline scan today and all was fine (was even told I had a good looking uterus - an unusual compliment but I'm of an age when I'll take any that I get!) and had my first Puregon injection so we're now well and truly underway.  I'm back at Barts on Monday, Wednesday and Friday next week for bloods and scans (trying to stop me over-reacting this time).

Halle - I'm glad you managed to get the nurses to allow you to start this cycle.  They do like partners to go to the info session but mine spent most of it standing outside as he is severely needle-phobic and was on the point of keeling over.  This second time we did all the paperwork at home and neither of us went.  It's not so bad giving yourself the injections.  It doesn't hurt - I just find I could do with another hand - two doesn't seem to be enough! 

Laura - I'm glad you're feeling a bit better.  Make sure you treat yourself all the way through the process.  I had a hot stone massage last week which was rather nice.

Nicky - I hope you're feeling a little less sick now.

Nancy - thanks for the information about taking my meds with me.  I hope you are feeling well and very excited.

Lou - Good luck with your new cycle a Barts.  I'm afraid I don't know much about LIT but I hope it works for you.

Maddy - I hope you are feeling a little less nervous.  

Sue - I hope your scan shows no cysts.

Best wishes to everyone else.
Daisy


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks Daisy xxx I think I missed you off my personals earlier-sorry Hun xx I am pretty useless at personals anyway!!!

Halle-I think kyla's right check with Barts but so long as the forms are signed you should be ok to go alone to the info session-hopefully next week you'll come across some of the other nurses/consultants xx

Off for an early night-just the thought of decorating in the morning is making me tired!!

xxxxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Halle - that sounds about right! It so depends who you see there. It's all about the forms. I think they do the group info session to save time on doing the forms individually. I'm going to try to not have to go with dp to the info session. they won't like it if your dh doesn't go, but I can imagine it's hard for everyone to get time off. I personally cringed through every minute and hated being in a group telling complete strangers what I was doing. "hand up who's doing ICSI!" But then I rebel when stressed! Importnant things are your drugs - make sure you have enough and the right ones and the right needles, consent forms signed. bob's your uncle!

Daisy - great today went well. You're on your way.

Lou
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Morning Girls xx

Just started the day blowing some bubbles    Wow Kyla-you just hit 1000!!!

Girls I have woken up with a really sore throat-do you think it could be paint fumes-even though we did sleep in the other room?    

Will be painting this morning to get it finished anyway-the mess is getting on my nerves!!!  

xxxxxxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hiya girls 

just checking in to see that your all ok  

i have not been posting much but do read all your posts 

Daisy - great news thet your appt went well and your now on your way   

Lou - hey hun u ok?

Halle - my dh had to come to info session with me to sign consent forms, might be worth calling them to double check

Laura - good for you pampering yourself, sounds like heaven   

a big hello to Kyla, Sue, Ron, Fran, maddy,hellie,nancy, hevvy (and of course anyone i have missed)

love to all 


Tracey


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

i want bubbles     , if anyone fancies donating any


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Tracey you now have 100!!!

how's it all going!!! You must be finding out the sex soon xxxxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

aww thanks for the bubbles maddy, will blow some straight back at ya   

i'm fine thanks hun, we have our next scan in 2 weeks when i will be 22 weeks and hopefully find out the sex  , 

sorry to hear you have woken witha  sore throat   could be the paint fumes!!

i too hate decorating, hate the mess, we have our spare room to do next, whole room needs to be plastered, new skirtings needed (oh the joy)


Tracey


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks Tracey-in a minute I WILL get up and go and get started!!!

Can't wait to hear what you're having xxx

Have a good day xxx


----------



## nanoc (May 29, 2005)

Halle - just wanted to say don't be too discouraged about your appointment.  I found that if you ask 3 people at Bart's the same question you will get 3 different answers.  (I think this is true about the medical society in general, though.)  Might be frustrating, but if you persevere you may get an answer you like!  I asked a nurse during the scan that preceded my egg collection if I could be signed off for sick leave, and she happily gave me the signed form that day. (Sorry, I don't recall her name.)

Best of luck,
Nancy


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Girls

Thanks for your kind thoughts. Had the scan at the EPU in Brighton yesterday which obviously confirmed the miscarriage. They did say there were still some small pieces of the 'products of conception' left (I hate that terminology - makes it sound so impersonal) which should pass naturally in the next week or so. I have to do a pregnancy test in 2 or 3 weeks time to check it is negative - that will be hard to do.

I had planned to go back to work yesterday but had to make loads of phone calls first to cancel the scans and other appts that had been booked for me. It was hard having to explain the reason each time. Phoned work to say I'd be in late but got really tearful - I'm obviously not coping as well as I thought. My boss phoned me back and said she wasn't expecting me back at all this week and that I should take the time off to grieve. I'll see how I feel towards the end of the week but may well stay off. As we're being made redundant in a month anyway it's not like I'll be damaging my career prospects!

Anyway, feel emotionally drained at the moment, as does DP.  We had a chat last night about our options (only a quick 5 minute discussion) but it's too soon to decide anything really. Will wait to see what the follow-up appt at Barts comes up with. I spoke to them yesterday and they said the appts they are booking at the moment are for July! I had expected a 3 month wait but not 5. I explained that I do not have time on my hands (as I'm 41 now) so she was going to have a chat to one of the consultants and get back to me. Have just had a call back and I have appt in April (cancellation I guess) so that's good.  That will be 2 months from the m/c so we should be thinking clearer by then.

Anyway, hope everyone is well and good luck to those of you just starting treatment or already in treatment - we need some positive news!

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## sunshine daisy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi Hellie

I'm sorry they used the term 'product' - it is so unfeeling.  My Mum came with me to Brighton's EPU and was on the verge of thumping the next person who referred to her much hoped-for grandchild as a product.

Do please look after yourself and don't go back to work until you are ready.

Best wishes
Daisy


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

For Hellie



















sorry to hear it really is the end - hope the ordeal is over quickly.

Keep







to get Barts moving - July wait indeed humph!

Sleep well all


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hellie - Sending you lots of   Please look after yourself. 

Maddy - My DH always comes down with a cold when he starts his hols..his body realises that he's relaxed & then the cold gets him! 

Sorry for lack of personals..have sore throats..going to bed.

Ron
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Room decorated and back to normal-but am feeling full of cold now!!!

xxxx

 my thoughts are with you Hellie xxxx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Afternoon girls,

Just thought I'd pop in with a quick update, well I had my lining scan today which didn't go as well as I'd have liked   my lining was 5.5mm & thickest part was 6.3mm, & they like to see it at 7.5mm before they let you start the cyclogest, so I was well & truely pi**ed off   & have to go back there on Monday for another scan to see if over the next few days its thickened up  

I was really hoping for the transfer to be next Wednesday as I only have next week off work, which then would give me a few days after to just chill out & relax before heading back to work. She did say if the lining is ok on Monday that they would probably get me in for the friday transfer, but then that only gives me 2 days at the weekend before I'm back at work    I really hope its ok on Monday or I'm in trouble work wise.........

Anyway enough of me moaning how is everyone today? I'm sorry I haven't had time to back track to see whats been going on, so feel free to fill me in anyone 

Lots of love
nicky xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Afternoon girls - hope you are well  

Nicky - sorry to read you are still doing the bumpy version of this rollercoaster.  Fingers crossed it will all be ok Monday - I admire you trying to juggle it all  

Maddy - glad you finished your room, hope you feel better soon and it's not a huge cold.  Ron is right sometimes when you are working you don't get sick until you stop and relax and your immune system relaxes too - v. helpful  

Well - all forms are completed, notes in order and all double checked - so I'm off tomorrow - even the weather sounds promising  

Must go now and cook dinner - before it gets too dark we don't have lights in the back of our house yet !

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Nicky - Sorry to hear that your lining is not as thick as they like.  Hopefully it'll be ripe for Friday transfer.  If it helps, I went back to work the day after my ET & managed a bfp with Sam, so all is not lost.  Don't give up yet!!

Sue - Good luck for tomorrow. Thinking of you!

Maddy - Bet room looks good.  Cold any better?

Ron
x


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

*Thanks Ronnie & Sue for your messages, I'm just feeling really down at the moment, having a bad week at work, feeling like everyone hates me  its really strange as I don't remember feeling like this last cycle

xx*


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Nicky - Let's blame the horrid hormones   We don't hate you hun. The week is nearly over & you can relax very soon. 

Ron
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Nicky - of course we don't (and I'm sure the rest of the world doesn't) hate you.  It's just all the hormones doing their bit - and if you feel this bad and differently from before maybe that's a good sign.

Somebody pop round and give Nicky a big huggy.


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Nicky - hey, hon, it's not you it's the meds! No one hates you. Hope that lining of yours picks up by the next scan.

Lou
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Oh Nicky you poor thing xxx We're all here for you Hun xxx And its all the drugs-horrible things   

Girls what do you know about raised APA and heparin?   

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Nicky - Hope you got my voicemail earlier. Im sorry your scan didnt go well - definately write off the work issues to hormones. I was a wreck last time! I'm sure a nice chocolate pudding on Saturday will make you feel much better 

Two weeks to go for me until our appointment. Looking forward to feeling like I have some control again.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi all,

Nicky - sorry it didn' go as you had hoped, fingers crossed for monday. XX

Sue - good luck with your appointment tom. XX

Hellie - take as long as you need off work.  Am thinking of you. XX

Tired and grumpy, me and DP have just had a big fight and I am away the weekend visiting a froend in devon.  Hate going away on bad feeling.  

Hi to everyone else. XX


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Sue-good luck for today    will be thinking of you xxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Mands - My Dr Beer book glossary says APAs are: 
" antiphospholipid antibody - and antibody that attaches to the  phospholipids ( the fatty molecules on the surfaces of all cells). A positive APA test often correlates with a higher risk of developing blood clots." The Heparin theraoy will be for blood thinning. 

Kyla - counting down to the appointments is the worst. Mine gettign nearer are keeping me going too.

Laura - aw, sorry you had a fight with dh. Hope you make up.

Sue - good luck!

Hellie - hope you ok. 


Well, I'm one year older! I got birthday tea and toast from DP this morning. Bless. We're taking the day off to go shopping! I feel strangely happier than last year. Even though I hadn't done the first ivf yet, I feel kind of more positive. Weird. Hope it sticks as it's nicer than being sad.

Lou
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks Lou xxxx

Am being re tested but may need to take heparin after ET.

Ohhh Sue can't wait to hear how you've both got on at the Lister today xxx

Me update..man cold is finally going and bedroom is all decorated and back!!!  

xxxxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Happy Birthday Lou  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Lou -      

May this year be your happiest yet!!!

Ron
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Just checking in-hope you have all had a good day and are looking forward to your weekends xxx


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello everyone,

I was doing so well on keeping on top of all your news and then haven't been online for a couple of weeks and the boards' gone mega busy.  Have just done a quick scan but will have a good read at the weekend and catch up properly then.

hellie - so sorry, and hope you are taking time to grieve, its just awful.    

Nicky - hope you're ok and things go better on Monday.  Doesn't get any easier does it?    

Sue - think you went to Lister today - hope it went oK, thinking of you.

Happy (belated) Birthday Teagan and lovely photo of Sam, Ronnie.

And Happy Birthday Lou!!

Hi to everyone else, will do personals at weekend.

Things are ok here, still not moved forward, but plans to book in at lister and Care for their opinions is next on list.  Have also heard of a friend of friend who has had donor embryo after 10 yrs tx and is 3 mths pg, so we've asked if they have any wise words - we keep to-ing and fro-ing btwn giving it 1 last go ourselves or going for d embies.  We shall see....

Lots of love to you all and hope you get a relaxing weekend.

Heatherxxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning girls  

just checking in to make sure everyone is ok


tracey xxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hope you are all having a good weekend-has been v quiet on here xxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hello! 

Just back from the birthday kickboxing extravaganza in Nottingham. British championships. My gym came back with 4 champions. So I guess I'm in safe hands. Such a funny day being in the company of a sports centre full of really full on super fit people. Not that I'm fit, just hope some of it rubs off on me! Today I'm off for afternoon tea at Kensington Palace. It's raised pinkie  and cake time!

Hope all you lovely ladies had a good weekend.

Lou
x


----------



## sunshine daisy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi everone

Happy birthday Lou.  I shall be joining in the raised pinkie and cake thing as I have friends coming round for afternoon tea.  Seems to be getting awfully fashionable.  The trendy young lad in our office went for an afternoon tea dance with his girlfriend last Sunday.  Any trend that involves cake has got to be good!

Nicky - I'm sorry you're scan didn't go well.  I hope that things will have gone better and you manage your transfer this week.  I'll be joining you in the scan queue tomorrow as I'm being checked for overstimulating.  I've got a horrid feeling its happened again.  If so, we're thinking of asking to abort this cycle and try again in a couple of months time with much lower doses as the coasting for 7 days with no meds seemed to have contributed to the failure last time (was certainly the cause of only getting two embryos from 28 follicles).

Laura - I'm sorry to hear you've had a row with your DP.  I hope you make it up soon and it doesn't spoil your weekend.

Has anyone had any experience of the meds making you fall over?  I've fallen over 4 times in the last 24 hours and while I'm generally not the most steady on my feet, I don't usually topple over that frequently.  I had to leave M & S after toppling onto an old lady - I decided I wasn't to be trusted in public with a shopping basket! On the plus side I did get DH to clear away the breakfast things as I clearly can't be trusted with crockery either!

Best wishes to everyone
Daisy


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Daisy - eek! sounds worrying for you if it's not normal. I think any change during treatment should be mentioned to your clinic just to be on the safe side. 

Had a great time at the afternoon tea. Now on a sugar and caffeine rush which not sure is a good thing. But it was a lovely place and better than meeting in a pub.

Lou
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning Girls

Nicky - thinking of you today, hope that linings getting itself sorted.

Daisy - I agree, you need to get it checked out - I think worst side effect I know of is forgetfulness - so maybe you are forgetting to stand up  
Fingers crossed - your bod's not going awol and doing it's own thing.

Lou - Happy Birthday - hope your next immune appt is ok.
What a varied life - kickboxing then afternoon tea - I wonder if the other afternoon guests would have approved!

The Lister - sorry I didn't post asap, but had a busy w/e with the house ie: builders merchants only open Sat am and then not having what I wanted.

Plus DH announced yesterday pm he needed some new jeans for work - which was interesting cos the shop says to him "what waist? "  he says 32 - I look at label which is 36!   "What leg?" he says 32 - label says 30!   anyway he declares 36 is too big - assistant agrees they can stretch so he buys 34's and guess what last night he says they do seem a bit tight!!!!!!  Anyway I digress - big word  

And also my head is been buzzing with all the stuff they said and the bumph!

Well, firstly for my DH to say after we leave the building that he is impressed compared to Nuffield and HH - I think says it all.

Bad news - I do have a cyst but it is small and only one - so we are going to leave it for now.

Firstly, the Nuffield had given us the impression that there is only 2 worthwhile tests for the man to do normal SA and DNA SA - so Lister asks why hasn't he had blood tests for Chromosome screening, CF screening and Y deletion screening?  - so he's had blood taken for them.

Also I should have been chromosome screened too - again bloods done.

We had also had the impression from Barts and Nuffield - that they were happy with my tx - good eggs, embies - why it went wrong they don't know but they wouldn't do the tx any differently - it seems they should think about what goes wrong in the 2 ww and treat that too.

Also, I thought I had done Blasts but at Day 3 - this is not Blasts - Day 5 is.   And both HH and Lister told me that this is the best day for a transfer cos Day 5 is when our linings expect to see a embie and make a pg.     So it is a grey area - when they put back Day 2-3 embies if they don't work cos of this, did the Docs secretly know this   The embies are monitored daily and if they are failing and not going to make it to Day 5 they will offer to put them back early - but DH has queried if this is worth it cos clearly they are not going to make it anyway - difficult to say - obviously some girls are pg with Day 2-3's.

So our plan is - wait for blood results on screening to come back if they are all normal, then get frosties transferred from Barts, Day 1 could be in 10 days time so I will be then booking in my baseline scan - and here we go again.

We are going thaw all of them to take them to Day 5 and poss do PGS - altho, outcome figures for doing Day 5 and PGS are similar so may not be worth doing.

Then there is the NK stuff to consider and they can do a test whether it's best to do steroids or IVIG.

SO this is how he explained - in failed implantation or m/c there are 2 reasons Embryo or Maternal.

Embryo - Quality (Genetic) so Sperm DNA/chromosome or Egg chromosome - Try Natural with Blastos or PGAS - looks at selection and information on structure etc.

Maternal - Anatomy - Hormonal (lining), Reproductive Immunology tests - ACA, LA, FVL, PGM, PS, PC, ANA, ATA or NK cells - CD 69 or cytotoxicity.

If you have high NK cells then there is not a lot of point paying to other all the other above tests cos the drug regime is same or similar, aspirin and clexane.

NK cells CD 69 - your score should be 1 (mines 1.77)

They can also take some NK cells - put them in a test tube and test which is best treatment for you ie: steroids or IVIG.

My DH queried NK cells - cos he said that Panorama prog showed them as good things to have in pg - Doc said that was Panorama's twist cos Mr T's is concentrating on the bad ones.

We all have good and bad NK cells - the thing the test checks for is the bad ones and we are treated to balance the bad ones out with the good ones.

Plus, he couldn't believe I had had 4 Laps - 2 v. close tog.   Cos these affect your fertility - scar tissue, adhesions, the laser burning, plus for me the cysts means that they are likely to cause damage to the ovaries by cutting a bit away - which takes eggs too - why aren't we told all this so we can decide.

SO our plan is to wait for chromosome blood test results, if they are normal then we will transfer embies to Lister and wait for Day 1 (poss 10-14 days time) and get base scan done ready for a unmed FET, but take cyclogest for 2 ww and poss take aspirin, clexane or IVIG too.

I think that's all - I will post more if I remember - no doubt you will have quests for me.

But, I don't wish to jump on Ron's bandwagon here - but I do feel if your clinic are saying there is nothing more they can do or will do differently at least go to the Lister open evening or consider a one off appt to hear what they say.    Throughout my appt - they didn't commit me saying "find a clinic that does Day 5 Blastos, not one that says Blastos which turns out to be Day 3".

Have a good day - I have a busy wk lots of painting to be done for a deadline of Fri.

Sue  

Blimey what a lot


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hiya girls,

Just a quickie from me right now, just to let you all know that lining scan went well today, its up to 9mm now       woohoo   so I'm all set for the transfer on Thursday!!

OMG sue, what a huge post, hope your ok though hunni, you seem to be going through so much  

Hello to everyone else, I will be back some other time to catch up with you all

lots of love nicky xxxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Nicky - that's really great news, isn't amazing how our bods get a shock and kick us into gear  , if all failed I was going to offer mine - cos Fri's scan showed I had a perfect lining - just waiting!  

Sorry about the huge post - but I wanted to get it all down - here's some more I remembered.

I was quite keen that the Doc knew I got Grade 1's - but he said from their point of view grading wasn't that important it was cell numbers they wanted, anything less than 3 points to an egg quality issue - you need 4+

I asked about Day 2 bloods to check FSH - he said that wasn't a great help to know cos it's a reading from our pituarity gland and not going to tell you what the egg numbers left are.

Barts said next time they wanted Day 21 blood before tx - he said he couldn't think why - cos it will only tell them that I've ovulated.

Number 1 coat on the ceiling is almost done !

Sue


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi all

Sue sounds like Lister had alot to say and have alot to offer.  Great news.  If you decide to go for the IVIg then go onto the 'disillusioned' thread and Katey on there is having it, she is about 22 weeks preg now and seems to be working for her. XX

Nicky - great about your lining.   

Well I had AF on fri and am meant to call Barts for my scan and I couldn't get through on fri and today finally got through to the answerphone and left a message and has anyone called me back NO!  The joys of barts!  Anyone got a email address for the nurses?

XX


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Wow Sue!! Have had to read your update twice just to take it all in!! Sounds really positive and as though there are still so many things out there for you to try-can totally understand how pleased you must be that you shopped around!! May have some questions to ask you at some point!!!

Laura as far as e mail addresses I'm sure somewhere I read on here it was just name but can't remember the rest-one of the other girls may have a better memory than me x

Well it was back at work today and after suffering with a pretty bad cold last week am still not feeling 100% and about 2pm this afternoon really just fancied some sofa time-no such luck!! 30 little ones were not giving me any peace   

Great news Nicky    When will they be thawing your embies

Hope you have all had a good start to your week xxxxxx


----------



## Crossedfingers (Feb 13, 2007)

Hi Girls

Hope you don't mind me joining in, I'm currently having my first go at IVF at Barts on the NHS. I'm D/R at the moment and have my baseline scan on 27/2.

Laura - I saw your question re an e-mail address for Barts I've got the following one hope it helps:_

[email protected]

Take care all, I'm still reading through the thread so will join in properly later.

Tracy x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Welcome Tracey!! And thanks for the email.... I'll get on their case right now!

Goodluck with your treatment.XX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - The Dr at the Lister sound so positive.  I really hope the bloods are good & you can start soon.

BTW Sam was a 3 day old embie!

Nicky - Great news about your lining.  When will they let you know about your frosties? I had my ET this time last year!

Tracy - Welcome.  Good luck with your tx.

Laura - Bart's admin is just pants!  

Maddy - Oh dear..hope you're now putting your feet up.

Do you know of anyone who want a cheap car?  We're selling our Mondeo & before we place an advert, thought I'd ask you girlies first!  We only want about £300 for it.  

Ron
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Tracey and welcome to the thread xxx

Laura-have you got that e mail typed-I've made a note of that address too!!!

Sorry Ron - we don't need a car!! But good of you to offer xxx How is that gorgeous little man of yours? xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Email typed and sent!!  We will see how long it takes to get a response!!  

Ron- I have a lovely polo.. although its only a 2 door so if I get preg with twins I'll def need something bigger.   XX

Lou- forgot to say... Happy Birthday!!!    Hope you had a great day. XX


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Well done Laura-hope you get a response soon-hope you labelled it "urgent" xxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Maddy - Sam is doing great, thanks.  He's changing daily & doing more & more each week.  I still can't believe that he's here..this time last year we were worried in case our frosties didn't survive the thaw!

How are you?  Are you ready to go again? I really hope this is your year.  

Ron
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Maddy - Just seen your back on the 'road' in 10 days!!  What are you doing a full cycle?  if your doing long cycle we will be stimming about the same time!!! 
XX


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Scary!!! I think it maybe slightly wrong-I have a scan on Wednesday and then should have a better idea of timings!!

I think when I set up the ticker I just took a near guess but will be down regging soon xx

I have everyhting crossed-will possibly need to take heparin this time after my appointment at St Marys but need to wait for re test to come back x

Laura really hope we will be cycle buddies-will be good to share it all with someone xx

PS Girls have any of you see "The devil wears prada"

xxxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Ron I can remember all about you and your little embies esp the frustration when you missed your surge!! 

Its so hard to know whats round the corner for any of us...but fingers crossed xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Maddy - Yes that was really   of me!!! 

When do your tests come back?

I've seen Devil Wears Prada..it's good..typical chick flick but enjoyable.

Ron


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

I've read the book-thought it was great was thinking of ordering the DVD on amazon love a chick flick you can watch over and over again!!

Tests should be between 2 and 3 weeks-these are just re tests as the initial ones came back out of the normal range, will wait and see!!

xxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Maddy- yes I hope we are cycling together too.  Although my last 2 cycle buddies are both 20 weeks preg now!!  And I didn't even get to EC.  But better luck this time.  Alway nice to have someone to go bonkers with!!

XX


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

I agree going crazy with someone else is much more fun than on your own  
     

xxxxx

Just ordered the DVD online!!!

xxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Maddy - Shame we don't live closer..I could have lent you my copy of the film!


----------



## sunshine daisy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi everyone

I hope you're all well.

Does anyone have any top tips for making the people at Barts listen to you?  I had a scan today and have, as I suspected, over-reacted to the stimming drugs again.  When I spoke to the doctor when I had the scan I asked whether they could bring the egg collection forward but the nurse said they don't like to do that for ICSI as they need mature eggs. I pointed out the last time I had to coast with no meds for so long they'd matured to the point of dying off.  The doctor anticipated my second question of whether we could abandon the cycle and said we could if we needed to but they wouldn't know until they'd had my blood results.  

Knowing from previous experience that hospital staff aren't great at listening to patients we prepared a letter to the consultant which I took with me today asking that if I'd over-reacted today we wanted to speak to a doctor to discuss the options. They didn't want to take the letter saying it was unnecessary but I insisted they took it.  And lo and behold when they got the bloods back a nurse 'phoned me.  She was terribly nice, told me to continue with the same dosage and was busy being very reassuring but in no way addressed our concerns - she was treating me as an emotional and anxious patient (true) but not one with legitimate concerns that I want to discuss.  I really don't want to waste £3,000 and what feels like my last chance to have children on a process with dubious chances of success without at least discussing it with a doctor.  The staff may have sat down, considered all my options and decided that this cycle still has a good chance of success but if they did they haven't managed to communicate this to me - I can't help thinking they've just had a quick glance at my notes and decided to carry on as usual.  I'm a bit torn as I appreciate they know what they're doing as they do it all the time but if no one talks to you, or listens to you, or it seems that way you lose confidence in them.

So DH is coming with me for my scan on Wednesday.  He's a medical social worker and a dab hand at making doctors listen (he saved my Dad's life with a letter to a consultant objecting to my Dad's treatment when he had a suspected stroke - the resulting scan the hospital did found a slow brain hemorrhage) but I think the staff at Barts have evolved not listening and not deviating from their standard process to an art form. 

So if any of you have any suggestions about how to speak to a doctor or make them treat us as individuals please let me know.  Anything considered - banners, sit-down protests, standing in the middle of the waiting room shouting "I am not a number" ...

Sorry for the winge - feeling very worried and frustrated at the moment.

Daisy xx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Maddy - It's good but not sure it's an over-and-over. Maybe after a couple of months though...

Ron - Thanks but we sold our 2nd car last year to pay for the cryo costs at Barts  I just love how cute Sam's smile is in your photo!

Sue - Wow, lots of info. Yep, blasts are Day 5 - shame on the Dr who told you wrongly before *tut-tut*. I think you have a lot of options to go through but it sounds like they really want to try everything for you and you certainly sound way more positive about it all than I have heard you sound in a long time so it's all good.

Nicky - Thanks for the heads-up on the traffic tonight. We were just leaving the office so drove along the seafront. They closed the 27 between Drusillas and Polegate and the queues! OMG - they went back from that narrow bridge before Seaford - all the way to EastDean! About 3 miles of stationary cars. Poor people. Took us about 20 mins longer than normal but at least we kept moving so T was happy. He is _not good_ in jams.
Great news on your lining!

Daisy - Sorry your apt did not go so well today. Good for you for sticking to your guns. How annoying they did not take your seriously. I hope the next one goes better - hang in there a while longer if you can.


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning Girls

Kyla - ah thanks for that boost - I do feel good cos finally someone is prepared to do everything differently rather than "we don't know what went wrong it was a good cycle so will just try and again"  

Daisy - sorry to hear you feel Barts are giving you a hard time, thank goodness for DH's skills, hope they help - you could try complaining to the Practice Manager is it Liz?    Other than that I am afraid my advice is to take your money elsewhere - which I know is no consolation for you at the mo.  But I was totally shocked when I was there that you didn't get to see your scans, the size of eggs, cysts or lining weren't pointed out and measured in front of you.

Nor do they seem to take your views into account or let you help with the decision making of what next.

In fact taking your money elsewhere would be far better than a sit in protest.

Good day everyone and keep dry

Sue


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning all,

Sue - glad you are feeling positive,having someone who you feel is doing there best for you is great.  I really think if this cycle goes bad again I will at least have a consultant appointment with lister.  You have confirmed what I have been thinking.

Daisy - Yes i agree. I'm hopin when you go for private treatment else where you get a more individuised service.  My last cycle was abandoned and when on this cycle theysaid they will not scan me until day 9 I protested and suggested they monitored me earlier so any change in meds can be completed sooner they said 'no, we do our scans on day 9'.  So I think you have hit the nail of the head when you said they have there protocol and don't deviate.  I am on an NHS cycle so have no choice.  Maybe you should be a bit more assertive and go else where if they not playing ball.  If you don't get to EC I'm sure you get most of your money back.  But ould be very dissapointing i know after getting this far. XX

No news from barts yet... groan!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well I phoned Barts and got through and they said haven't you already left a message and an email  Yes I blooming well have!  They are getting a nurse to call back.  I will be menpausal by the time they call back i'm sure!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sorry dominating the board today.  Well they have called back eventually and Ive got my baseline scan date for the 7th March.  Roughly worked out my EC date etc and guess if all goes to plan will be my test date.... Friday the 13th??!!  Can you believe it!  Think I should hang up my orange knickers already!


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Just out of interest Sue how long did you wait for an appointment at Lister-although as I have already had a consult there may not apply to me!!!

Shame on Bart's not getting back to you Laura-you could seriously do without this stress!!   You're definitely going to be ahead of me but possibly only by a week-are you doing long or short protocol?

Desparate for tea-lunch time seems like hours ago - which I suppose it was really


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hay maddy- I'm doing the short one.  So i should start on stimms about the 14th march.  After my scan I have to come off the pill and then have a bleed so can't be exactly sure of dates til then.  Do you have a start date yet? I guess your doing long one like 'normal' folk?

Yes has been ages since lunch although I did have a snack at 3pm!!  I'm off for a swim now and then will come back to a nice big dinner!! Nothing in fridge so may have to be a take away?? Not really ideal pre-ivf food I know!

XX


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Maddy - my appt was 16/2 and I got the bumph on 31/1 - I think I phoned on 29/1.

I was able to request a particular Doc too - so maybe wait was because of that.

I chose Dr Thum - cos he has a particular interest in immune stuff - and repeat IVFers/m/c.

First consult costs £170 and mine lasted 1 hr 30 mins - altho norm is 1 hr.

I am sure they will see you if you have any extra queries.

What retests are you waiting for.

Laura - hoorah for dates and prob sorted - Whose prob next 

Lucky me DH is cooking tonight cos he says I look done in - better go and carry on looking it  

Sue


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Oh **** just lost a message!!!!

Sue get back to that sofa and look tired-bless him!!!

Thanks for info on Lister-is always worth considering, especially as the whole thing seems to have been a really positive and forward thinking experience for you. The tests I'm waiting for are from St Marys recurrent miscarriage clinic-initial results picked up raised APA which would mean taking heparin after EC but will need to get this all confirmed when we go back for results in a few weeks time.

Laura-I too am doing the short protocol! Am on the pill at the mo, are you coming off in the next few days? I have a scan tomorrow and will probably know more about timings then!

Enjoy that take away, after a swim you deserve it!!!

Must go Eastenders is calling xxx

Speak soon xxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Girls

If you fancy a freebie..click on the link below:

http://specials.uk.msn.com/heaven/sample.aspx

Enjoy!

Ron
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Looks good-is there a catch?


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Nope! I've just sent off for one in mine & DH's names!


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Oh Ron-just done the same for me-will now do one for DH-think we deserve it don't you!!! 

xxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Oh yes..although DH won't get to see it cos I'll intercept the post!!!!


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

The joys of being at home!!!


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Off to watch Life on Mars-I love it    

Speak to you tomorrow...after the scan xxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Me too although I have to watch it with DH..he's off with the boys tonight!

Good luck  

Ron
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Same here - T is online gaming (Xbox) so I have to wait to watch it. Just caught up on Hero's though from yesterday - looks pretty good so far, anyone watch it?


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

No, what's it about?


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

It's on the Sci Fi channel (They are re-runningthe first two all this week). Its very big in the USA - a bunch of people discovering they have super powers , only not that cheesy


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Can't watch anything at the mo..recording 2 progs so can only watch something from terrestrial..I tried & Life on Mars went funny..quickly switched back..will be blaming it on Sky!!!!


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hey girls, 

Just got back from my round trip to Nottingham to discuss my immune results and talk about the protocol for the next cycle. I'm really undecided what to do. I know being offered a funded is a precious gift, but I feel unsure about leaving my chosen clinic to go back to barts where I'm afraid they're not going to give me the cycle I was waiting for. I don't want to go too much into things here as it's the public board and I'm still deciding what's what. But I've got lots to think about. I'm not worried about the immune stuff, I can get that sorted. But it's more the transfer protocols and what stimms I might be on. Are barts still sticking to 2 day transfers? Sorry to be so cryptic! 

Sue - I read your post with interest and I'm feeling very much the same.

Hope all well.
Lou
x


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hiya girls ~ Just popped in to say hello & hope you are all ok?
I have been feeling kinda sad & upset today, as I just found out the my wonderful nan that I love so dearly may have cancer of the liver & i'm devestated, I've been so tearful this afternoon!! & i'm also worried that none of my embies will survive the thaw tomorrow    Just feel really down at the moment, sorry for the me post xxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh busy board tonight!

Lou - Barts are a bit of a pain the bum, they are pretty inflexible with most things.  Have you got a consult booked with them now where you can discuss all these things?  Would be a shame to miss a free IVF.  I'm only there as its free!

Maddy - You are in front of me then!  I only started the pill on sat so have another couple of weeks.  I have a baseline scan on the 7th and roughly I should start stimms on the 14th. So you are 2 weeks ahead of me?

Ron - I ordered my chocs for em and DP and for my sister and my mum!  They will ahve a nice surprise in the post!

Kyla- my Dp has a playstation...drives me nuts, but I guess it keeps him out of trouble!

Ps I lovelife on mars too! was a good one tonight.  XX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Nicky - you must have posted same time as me.  I'm so sorry about your nan.  What a bad time for you to have even more stress.  Hope the frosties thaw just fine. I'm sure they will. XX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Nicky -    for both your nan & frosties. Keep us posted on both!  

Ron
x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Nicky - I'm so sorry about your nan. Thinking of you. It's natural when you're stressed to doubt everything else. Hang in there and sending your embies some love to help them make it through the thaw.

Laura - aye, I'm well versed in barts methodology. I've got lots to think of as Care Notts are running the new trial from the US and have said today there has been big progress in culture mediums for blasts and in being more proactive with stimms. I can't do that with barts.

Lou
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lou - its a big decision.  Its only money after all and you don't want to put yourself through another miscarriage.    Its a shame we can't get given our NHS money to shop where we want to. You will make the right decision I'm sure.  XXXX


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Laura - my sentiments exactly. I would love to get my funding at least for my drugs. decisions decisions. I need a crystal ball. I'm scared to death of another miscarriage and if I haven't done the right thing. I trust my consultant in nottingham. I never felt that before. but I can't ignore the cost factor.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lou - do you feel the cycle at Barts would be a complete waste of time?  Do you think there is any chance of it working?  I have been working (ha!) from home today and was reading up on the care notts stuff.  They think they will get the take home baby rate up to 70%!!  Wow.  In some ways its a shame you got the offer of another cycle really.  More things to fill your head with.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Lou - I think you should go with the clinic who you feel most comfortable & trust & also where you're most likely to succeed. This IVF business is stressful enough w/o having to worry about whether they are giving you right treatment/advice.

From reading between the lines, I think you have already made up your mind on who to go with. 

Ron
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - Noticed you're online - are you usually zzzzing this time of the night??


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Laura - I hope I'm not sounding ungrateful. And afterall, this is the barts thread and I do have to remember that there are people on here that are cycling with barts. I hope I'm not being negative. It's more that I'd mentally moved on since I no longer had treatment there and ended up doing further testing in an area that Barts don't cover. They did get me pregnant as did care notts. But then I had sad endings both times and I know where I;m going to get the most support. The chat I had with my consultant gave me the impression that the US trial has had an impact on protocols from what they're seeing already. he said there were new culture medioums for blasts and more agressive stimms with better timed HCG trigger. I'd already decided I don't want to do 2 day transfers and to do at least 3 day. Care want to try to get  more eggs next time and to go for blasts. Sometimes an offer can be confusing.

Ron - you're right. 

Lou
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lou -  you are not sounding ungrateful in the least.  Barts as we all acknowledge are run of the mill, they can't divert from there protocols in any way.  I asked them if i could be scanned earlier that day 9 as my cycle was abandoned last time and they said NO!  A poor responder on another thread went to Lister and had scan and bloods every day and have there meds changed accordingly.  We all have to go where we feel we will get pregnant... thats the idea!  None of us go for the fun of it.  I think you have made the right choice.  I don't know if I've already told you but we are moving to Derby in the summer and I have looked into care notts alot, as well as the Lister if I'm still in London.  Sleep tight now youhave made your decision. XXXX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Funnily enough I would recommend the Lister as well!!


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

aw - laura thanks for the pep talk. can't believe they said no to a scan. well, i can. I really think things like this are so wrong as you have a clinical reason why you need this and it's so cheap for them to scan you. I found that if you give them info from a private source they take it on board. so maybe get scanned mid cycle and do the bloods and take them the results? Let's hope we can get you through this cycle and you won't need more clinics. 

Lou
x


----------



## Wanda (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi Nicky , 

You may not remember me but you kindly replied to me ages ago on this site ..

I am so sorry to hear about your nan and I hope that things go well for her ...X X X X

Good luck for your thaw , I am sure your frosties will be stong and all will be well .. 

Sending lots of hugs and good vibes your way ..

Take care

Love
Wanda
x x x x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning  

Ron - thanks for link, have order mine  

Nicky - so so sorry to hear about your nan hun  ,    for your frosties 

Laura - hiya hope you ok and not getting too stressed with Barts admin   

Lou -   you ok?

maddy,kyla,sue    i cant seem to keep up these days 

will (try!!!!!) and keep up more  

Tracey 
xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning Girls

Blimey what natter last night - didn't you have beds to go to??

Ron - yes I was zzzz - but DH wanted to try and find some stuff about these tests he had done - didn't realise he was going to try FF - logical tho  

BTW -   Mondie

Nicky - let's hope your frosties make it today - how many are thawing?
Fingers crossed your Nan's news isn't so bad, I know it's hard but remember she's had a good life - or "inings" as they say.

Tracey - you had that "what is the sex scan yet?" - we need to know !

Lou - tough time - but reading between the lines I think you no the answer, just don't want to say it.

I know it's money and you feel guilty for passing by a freebie esp, when you know girls that aren't entitled or have to fight their turn.  But be selfish and think of your needs.  Forget about where to get pg - cos that doesn't help - you managed that at both places.  Although where did you feel "happiest" when needing help with losing the pg?

What you need to focus on is where you will feel most cared, supported and have trust in the clinic.

Will Barts - give you that shopping list of drugs that Care gave you and you said gave you the best cycle ever ie; lining improved etc.

I know drugs aren't involved but will Barts support and agree with the LIT - I know Care will cos they sent their own team member for it.  I know NK's are different but everytime I was at Barts there would be some comment or remark about it - and I can't help thinking they will say the same to you.

Also why would you think they are doing something other than Day 2 ET - that would really muck the schedule up  

If the thing that is stopping the decision is money - do you have it?  If you do I  personally think there is no decision to make.

Then think of the "big hand" you will be making in history by taking part in their US trials.

Bartie girls - pls don't take our comments personally and that we are cynical - it's just we all have our own war to battle and it's each to her own.

Um - Life on Mars - never watched it, so gave it a go and way over my head - not helped by the fact that the prog was nothing like I was expecting.  I realised it was 70's based but for some reason it was a kind of sit-com sketchy thing  .

Ok painting update - Ceiling Coat 2 done, may do coat 3 if time.  Today walls coat 2 - colour is pale blue, called Mist!

Sue


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

hey Sue 

not had scan yet, have that on Tuesday and don't worry you girls will be the first to know  

you sound busy decorating, we have to start our spare room, plastering, new skirting boards, painting (oh the joy)


Tracey


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Oooo Tracey...we can't wait to find out!!!!

Have you felt the baby move yet? 

Just came back from HV clinic.  Sam now weighs 15lb 1oz & is 64cm - his length puts him on the 75th centile..at this rate he's going to be taller than DH & I when he's 5!!!!!  

Ron
x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Ron - no not felt bubba move yet    can't help panicking


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Tracey - Don't panic! I bet your placenta is anterior (which means it is over the front of you) so it's between you & the bub. Therefore it's cushioning the baby's kicks that's why you're not feeling a lot. Plus the fact that at this stage you're not likely to feel very strong kicks.  Please don't worry!!


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Thanks girls for your thoughts. Have still not decided. At the end of the day I have to see when Barts cycle is going to happen, how long I would have to wait to start again at Care if it fails and if my body would react differently if I've done another cycle ahead of it and if my own fsh is increasing.

Lou
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Lou - Lister takes on ladies with above average FSH


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Ron - I think Care aren't too concerned about that either. It's more me worrying about not going with Care now if I do Barts first.


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Tracey - thanks for remember that we need to know, tough on you if you didn't want to know  

Is the spare room - the nursery?  you better get a shift on, it takes a lifetime to book a plasterer!    How lucky you are only having to replaster, skirting boards and repaint - I'm only jealous.

Lou - don't worry to much about your FSH - Lister made it sound like it was a relatively unimportant figure and only shows what's happening in your brain.

Just concentrate on where the best is best for you - result wise.

Ron - wow, he grows and he grows  

Ok back to it.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Lou - I've read that high FSH is an indication of hormone imbalance.


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ron - been thinking, so Sam has long legs then? - well I'm going to ask Barts for a frostie recount - cos surely he's ours ??

Girls - Me and DH are giants compared to Ron  

Wall paint finished - just gloss work to do !

Kitchen fitting has been rescheduled to next Thurs - WHEN?

Enjoy your evening


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls,

Thanks so much for all your lovely messages, they were all really nice & nice to know what lovely friends I have that all care so much  

Anyway just to let you know all my 3 embies survived the thaw, & all in tack too (woohoo)!!!! I was so chuffed this morning when I got the call.....
I spent most of today at the hospital with my mum just sitting keeping my poor nan company. They are running various tests on her & we should know more tomorrow sometime??

I hope you are all ok & I will chat with you all soon, sorry its a short post but my heads all over the place right now, love to you all

nicky xxxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - I think Sam takes after FIL who does have long legs! To be honest, everyone's a giant compared to me..even Ronnie Corbert!!!!

Nicky - Brill news re frosties..let's hope they continue to thrive.  When is ET scheduled for?

Hope the tests come back with good news for your nan.

Ron
x


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Ronnie ~ I'm having ET tomorrow 1pm hunni


----------



## sunshine daisy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi everyone

Nicky - very good news about your embies.  I hope all goes well for you tomorrow.  I'm very sorry to hear that your Nan is unwell.

Lou - I'm sorry you are having such a hard time deciding.  I'm sure you'll make the decision that is right for you.

I had another scan today.  This time I took DH and had a very unusual experience.  I had a nurse and two doctors there.  DH sat there with and we went through our carefully written down questions and they answered!  They appear to have listened to us too as they 'phoned back today to tell me I can reduce the amount of Puregon I'm taking.  They even claimed that although we are all on schedules they do make individual alterations and will alter my schedule as necessary.  I'm quite astonished and no sit-down protest was required.

I'm feeling rather uncomfortable as I have 30 follicles devleoping now so tryng to avoid any sudden movements but apart from that all looking up. Still hoping for EC on Monday with hopefully minimal coasting.

Best wishes
Daisy


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Nicky - Oooo...good luck tomorrow.   

Daisy - Good news re appt.  30 follies?? Blimey! Take it easy for the next few days & good luck for EC on Monday. 

Ron
x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi all,

Thanks all for putting up with my meanderings of the mind! I guess I just felt scared and a bit sick at changing my plans. But I've had a rethink and will take the funded cycle first. I know what I'm getting into. I just need to know when my appointment will be, will try and call tomorrow.

Nicky - so sorry to hear your nan is ill at this time. Good luck for tomorrow! 

Daisy - a girl after my own heart. That my dear is how you get things done! You certainly made them sit up and take notice. 30 follies! Imagine not having a scan earlier than that! Rest up and keep drinking the water. glug glug.

Ron - big tall boy you have there! 

Sue - sounds like you have lots of work on. Phew. I'm just about to start again. Got 2 to sell and one new one. never dull, eh? thanks for your help.

Tracey - yes! don't keep us waiting!

Kyla - hope you ok. 

Hellie - you ok, love?

Laura - thanks for your thoughts yesterday. 
Lou
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Nicky - phew, glad they made it through - that's a huge box ticked.  Good luck at 1 - will be thinking of you.    NO wonder your head is all over the place one hosp to the next, try to concentrate on you today.

Daisy - thank goodness that you got through to them, mind you with 30 follies they could prob. see a hormonal woman coming - take it easy, I felt rough with 10 !

Lou - oh for a quiet life indeed - I had that this time last year and DH reckons that was the cause of me "crashing" - if only me thinks  

Glad your feel your've made the right decision - don't look back, no regrets.  I know how you feel about being annoyed with yourself tho.  I felt that when changed my mind about HH.

Ron - yeah I didn't think I would get away with convincing you that Sam was mine  

I got a letter from Lister today outlining our appt the other day and it reads that if FET doesn't work this time then on next fresh they will look at NK treatment - going to have to check that, cos I'm sure DH was hinting we want every test now so we don't have to go back again.

Hello to everyone out there and make sure you are taking real good care of yourselves.

Sue


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Sue - thanks for your support. re your testing question, you could always run the tests yourself and give the results to the Lister. I wanted to tick off this box rather than wonder what if after my next cycle. I think I mentioned before on here that I ran my own tests at RFU lab in Chicago. The lab that's used by ARGC, Care Notts and other international clinics. They're internatonally recognised as a research lab. I asked George about the merits of testing with them rather than UK labs and he said it's for consistency. They devised many of the tests such as the NK assays and he feels he can always trust their results are accurate. Testing directly with them you get the results back in a week and it's much cheaper. I can email you their blood ordering form which has the prices on so you can check out what you think. 

Nicky - good luck for today!

Lou


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Did any of you see this article in September on Barts?

http://www.ivfworld.com/pages.php?id=106

"The striking thing about Barts is its consistently excellent performance. Patients have awarded it top marks for being a calm and friendly place to have treatment at, which can prove vitally important during a stressful cycle of treatment. They say doctors, nurses and other staff treat them with dignity and respect. They are impressed with the way their questions and worries are handled. There are improvements that can be made as there are everywhere, for example in how long it takes to return calls. However, overall this clinic is a definite winner, boasting a superb performance in the majority of areas in which it has been rated."

Parts of the article did make me smile.

Lou
x

/links


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Lou - Did Barts write the article themselves or did they bribe their patients with money?


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Just a quickie as its playtime-naughty me!!!   

Just wanted to say Nicky best of luck for today-will be thinking of you at 1!!!

Will have a proper catch up on everything tonight 

xxxxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Ron - that's what I thought!  

Lou
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

londonlou said:


> Did any of you see this article in September on Barts?
> 
> http://www.ivfworld.com/pages.php?id=106
> 
> ...


Right..OK..let's take this apart:

I don't think I ever felt calm the whole time I visited the place..it was one stressful episode after another..from having my file mixed up with another patient's..forgetting about our appt & everyone going off to lunch leaving us waiting for over an hour..didn't tell me about having to take baby aspirin (only found out by accident!)..to having a different number on my ID wristband to my file on day of EC.

Treating us with respect & dignity? Well, when the pharmacy sold out of the sniffing drugs that we were prescribed, they gave us another make having cleared it up with the consultant. When we went back to the clinic to clarify, the nurse had a complete go at us in the reception area in front of a roomful of people. If it wasn't for my 1st time, I would have shouted back at her!

Questions were mocked at - same nurse, when I asked how to put the needle together..she sneered at me & asked 'What do you think?' If I'd known I wouldn't have asked, would I??

The only thing I was impressed with the clinic is the way they manage to produce so many grade A embies. Other than that, I wouldn't recommend them to anyone!

Sorry if that seems a bit harsh but that's just my personal opinion.

Ron


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Blimey - I have no words    Although it does say  patients have awarded it top marks - so there is more than one ??  maybe they are too scared to join us bunch of ..........

I see Ron you had to take 5 before commenting - my story is similar - enough said.

You did forget to mention Ron, when it comes to dignity and respect - why did I see you and DH sitting in a broom cupboard waiting for ET - yes we are serious  

Lou - thanks I would be most interested to get the blood ordering form.    Lister do do the Nk's tests and treat - but I'm just a bit baffled that it seems not on this tx, unless it's a mistype - apparently my first IVF was 2001.

He did draw a timetable of how my FET with scans etc would pan out and on there he marked when to take clexane so .......


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - where did you wait for your ET?

As for dignity, we were made to wear these funny plastic bag type things which went over my shoes..DH took a look at me & called me a tramp!!!  

btw did you get email the other day??


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ron - I don't wish to brag - but the place was empty at my ET, so I sat in the chair you had for EC  

As for plastic bags - well thou is greater than I cos they had sold out when I was there..

Yes I did get mail - just ......

Well hoorah I have met kitchen decorating deadline and tomorrow Leccy man comes for 2nd fix - so a bit of power in the back of house (fingers crossed).

Lou - thanks it would have helped if I had pm''d you my add


----------



## apple1 (Mar 5, 2006)

Ladies - Please do not think I am a killjoy as I am sure you are making these comments in the nicest way possible - I am a Barts lady and have experienced positive and negative feelings towards the unit throughout my treatment there  - however I think you should remember that many Barts ladies read this thread who are new/don't post, and these comments could be found as worrying/upsetting - especially if they are embarking on long awaited treatment there. Sorry if I have offended anyone - but just felt it had to be said.


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

To Apple and Anyone Else Reading This

I am sure all the Bartie girls are very sorry if you are reading any of our posts and find them upsetting.    I am sure none of us mean that at all and you must remember it is all personal experiences and opinions, and does not necessarily affect yourselves or your treatment at all.

We who post regular have known each for a long time so probably know how to take each others humour etc - and it is easy to forget that we are not talking directly amongst friends but with shy onlookers too.

You must all see Barts as a positive place and have a stressfree tx there.    It can be a good place to go cos this board has seen BFP's - top of my head I can recall 3 definite pgs all with twins.

Ignore us cynical ones that are "doing" elsewhere.

Pls accept our apols  

Best wishes with your plans.

Sue


----------



## apple1 (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks for the reply.....I am probably the most cynical "old Bird" you could get! Just felt that a newbie reading the thread could be disheartened by the comments, and I think that would be a shame.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Apple - I didn't mean to offend anyone but as Sue has already mentioned, it was my personal experience of the place.  

To be honest, I wish I had read some of the other girls' experiences before I went there for tx. As a 1st timer on IVF, it came a bit of a shock for us.  If we had known what it could be like (ie worst case scenario), then we would have gone there with our eyes opened & knew how what to expect & how to deal with it.

Ronnie


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Evening Girls xxx

First of all Nicky I hope your embies are now safely on board - fingers crossed for this 2ww for you xxx    It's time girls to remember our good old saying PUPO...  PUPO...   PUPO...

Me update-I had my scan yesterday and no cysts (well except for one tiny one they laft last year at lap) so with my history I am REALLY pleased!!! Laura I think we should be in time to go together as I'm not coming off the pill yet as I need to time things with my work holidays xx

Sue and Ron I just want to say that us "old hands" know you two too well    I suppose we all forget that we are not just a group of friends chatting online this is an open forum for all to read. Just to give the flipside I have on occasion had my gripes with Barts but would have to say that generally my experience has been a very positive one. I have always found them to be open to new ideas and thinking-as I was sent for immune testing and have also had an appointment at St Marys for recurrent implantation failure. I'm not saying this without experience of other clinics I went to 2 other clinics before Barts but without a doubt still feel most confident with the treatment I have received at Barts.

Anyway...

Lou just a quick question and Ron maybe you could help here too-how often were/are you having your acu sessions? I have come off the herbs as I have just read too many things about herbs and stim drugs not going together-but I am now having acu once a week and the cost is adding up!!! Just wandered...

Hope you're all ready for a relaxing evening-it's waterloo Road at 8 so I'm sorted   

Love Maddy xxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Maddy - Initially I had acu twice a week, to correct and balance and then it moved to once a week leading up to tx.    He then stopped at EC time and he was unwilling to treat in the 2ww - altho, I did go for a session when I had thrush - but he was v, wary of what he did and where he placed needles.

I think the best to do is take advice from your acu - but I think you need to be in tip top/best balanced right before Day 14 so try and go as often as rec arround that time.

Assuming you feel it is working for you then call it a day.

Hurrah - you only have one little cyst too - Mine's called grape!

Nicky you will be PUPO - post asap pls  

Sue


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks Sue xx I apprecaite that! I have a lot of faith in acu-for the first time in 6 years my cycles have become regular and then the cysts haven't grown back either!!!

I think I'll call mine olive!!! About the same size I think  

xxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Apple - like Ron and Sue said we obviously don't mean to offend. Those of us who post have become good friends over the years of ttc and obviously share our experiences. I don't think any of us have complained of Barts' standards of clinical excellence only their infamous admin and occaisionally the insensitivity of some nurses or being dealt with by junior staff. Barts themselves admit there's room for improvement. Many of us have moved on from the clinic for various reasons where issues require more than standard protocols. This is much the same for many clinics in the nhs. And some of us, like myself, are going back there. And I'm happy to share personal tips on getting the best out of treatment with them. Today's discussion seemed to me to be kicked off by some of the claims in the article to efficiency and sensitivity, which I think even the newbies on this thread might have an opinion on. I personally would hope to spare someone else the pain of some of the experiences I had there last year when I had my first mc. I'm sorry if I have offended, but i think that some of the areas where they need to pull their socks up would be so simple to fix and would make this difficult journey of treatment so easier to bear that I for one feel they should be discussed. I found it invaluable when I had my first treatment in June last year to have it pointed out that I should double check my drugs that I've picked up and double check my appointment had actually been booked. 

I think they have great embryologists. Wish they might move to 3 day transfer, but hey, it can and does work at 2 day. 

Maddy - I was told to come off herbs too as my clinic said they'd seen issues with people on them and stimms. I was doing 1 per week acu sessions and then stopped. When I'm going to start treatment I'll probably start 1 per week about a month before and then do the german method of pre and post transfer sessions on the day. I go to Daniel Elliott's clinic and I was impressed that he told me not to bother coming until closer to treatment. 

Lou
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow - I'm glad there is another acu convert.    It took Ron and my friend to convince me that it wasn't doing me any good at all,   in fact it came to a point on the day when I was going for acu Ron would email me to remind me that I would be ill in 2 days time  

Of course, acu guy completely had faith that I was responding etc - wasn't convinced.

Olive and Grape - perfect.

Lou - You posted at same time, the German technique to is v. interesting and does seem to work - so Maddy I suggest you look into that also.

Sue


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Girls what exactly is the German method??

Lou - When discussing my up coming cycle we discussed blasts with Barts which is something they are happy for us to do so long as there is a good quantity and quality of day 3 embryos.

xxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Sue - I was the biggest sceptic out there re acupuncture. But being at Daniel's clinic changed my view as they have so much knowledge about fertility and protocols. Also after my 6 week course there my cycles moved to 28 days from the 25 day. Definitely saw a difference.

Maddy - doing 2 sessions on the day of ET before and after.
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/1933901.stm This is an old article. Daniel Elliot has refined the method he uses at his clinic. Thanks for the info on blasts. I think I should go for 3 day if they feel ok about that, but not sure about blast if they're not used to doing many of them.

Lou
x


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening girls,

just popped in quickly to say transfer went smoothly thanks for asking , I got a nice 8 cell & 4 cell on board, so I'm really pleased about that!!!

Got some news on my nan also this afternoon, that she does have a mass in her liver & the doc described it as a tumor   but not of the bad kind! She said its not attatched to the liver & it hasn't spread anywhere else. She's also not saying its cancer yet either but if it is it can be surgically removed I guess, so its a bit of positive news  

Anyway I will catch up with you all soon, take care all
love nicky xxxxxxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Nicky - sorry to hear about your nan, it's not what you or she needs. But I am pleased to hear you have a nice couple of embies on board there. 

Lou
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm sorry too Nicky, it must be so difficult xxx

Congrats on getting 2 good embies on board xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Maddy - I had acu on a regular basis & did so for about 6 months from start to finish.  If my acu felt that I didn't need tx on a particular week, he'd tell me so - I trusted his judgement.  In fact acu lowered my FSH from 11.2 to 5.7 & I'm convinced that he got me pg (don't tell DH though!!!)   

Great news about your scan too..fancy you & Sue giving your cysts names!!!  I did that when I had my fibroids..I once had a grapefruit, an orange & a few plums..in fact my brother used to call them my fruit bowl!  

Nicky - Well done for a successful ET.  Let's hope they bed down for the next 8.5 months - when I had my ET last year, I mentally gave my embies a bed each, a LCD telly & a PS2 so they'd be happy!!!  

On a sadder note, I'm sorry to hear about your nan.  When will you find out whether it can be removed? At least it hasn't spread which is good.

Ron
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Oh no-suddenly feeling really sad and low and worried about another BFN-do you think this is normal? x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Maddy - It's natural to get treatment worries as you face the start of the rollercoaster again. You've been through a lot. You just have to believe that each cycle is different and this can work. Here for you all the way through. 

Lou
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

New clinic in Hove now open:

http://www.agoraclinic.co.uk/

Ron


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi All,

Wow lots of chatting on here!

Maddy - oh exciting about cycling together.. when are you coming off pill?  I am on it til fri the 9th and I may try to eek them out to make me take them til the sat night so it ties in with my A/L,worked out 1st scan should be Fri 23rd I think, I can't face going into work after my scan incase bad news so using all my leave up over easter. Glad scan today was fine.

Nicky - great news about embies on board and I'm glad things seem a little brighter for your nan.    

Lou- You have now decided on Barts?  Hope they let you do your blasts.  Are you still planning to drink your hhubbies blood too?!!    Whens your consult?  Maybe you will be cycling with me and Maddy?

As for Acu I've been having it for 2 months now. The lady last night said its all good and showed my 6 pulses where all ticks and 6's and when I started they were all minus numbers.  I have no idea what that means but she seemed pleased.  I told her I was feeling much better in myself and she said 'well i've not been sticking needles on you for fun, it does work you know!'.  So I will stick with it.  I'd love to have my FSH done again just out of interest but BArts won't do it!

I went to see Hot Fuzz last night was very funny!

XXXX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Maddy - forgotto say i felt the same last week, so low and feeling like I really couldn't put myself through it again, everyone told me its very normal with a upcoming cycle.  I'm feeling ok at the moment, not exactly positive but not as negaive as before. XXXX


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks Laura-I know its natural but just couldn't stop crying earlier-have got a grip now tho!!!

Sleep well girls xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

I think they call this time of day morning  

Maddy - Do I read correct Barts considering Blasts?   Celebration - I asked when I was there and they said no I would have to go elsewhere, there was no need to do them and best to put them back soonest ie: day 2.

Have you considered Assisted Hatching?    I forgot to ask at the Lister - but I know a girl who is swearing by it.

Nicky - hope you are feeling ok, fingers crossed for your Nan today.   Does she know your PUPO - she needs something to fight for.

Laura - I've no idea what your 6's are either, mine was all ying, yang, chi - balance.

Me fell of chair last night!  Firstly, MIL is always saying her son (DH) never tells her anything when they spk.  So chatting with DH last night about whether to tell his folks or not about tx.  I point out that if he doesn't it will be seen as proof that he never tells them anything.

He disputes that she knows nothing but he said "Mum, here's your 18yr grandson - did I never mention him?"

It is the first real time ever my DH has acknowledged my efforts will get somewhere.

OK Leccy man cometh


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Girls

Nikky - glad your embies are on board - good luck for the 2ww.

Ron - thanks for sending the info about the Hove clinic - I'll have a closer look at that.  It would be so much easier to go there than up to London but obviously they are new so won't have any stats.

Daisy - hope you are not too uncomfortable with your 30 follies and hope you get EC on Monday. Have you had a scan today?

Lou - when do you have your consult appt with Barts? Guess you want to get things moving now you have decided what to do.

Sue & Maddy - good luck for your forthcoming cycles - there are going to be lots of 2ww's coming up!

Tracey - good luck for your scan on Tues.

Laura - Good luck for your cycle as well. I saw Hot Fuzz the other night too. Thought it was great, especially as it was filmed in the place where I grew up in Somerset (where my Mum still lives). Bizarre seeing them going into our local pub and supermarket!

Hello to everyone else.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Hellie - How are you? 

I have a feeling that the clinic is Hove is prob going to be a mini Lister, as Sam Abdalla is the director at there & we saw him when we did the FET. I noticed that they also do immune testing & the likes so it'll be interesting to see how they get on.  I think that as they are so new, you can bargain with them, like if you are the 1st to get BFP there, you won't charge them for the publicity but you can have the tx for free or something like that!!!  

Ron
x


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Afternoon Girls,

Just popped in quickly to see how you all are? & thanks for all your messages  

Sue ~ yeah my nan does know about the good news & she is thrilled to bits. I'm sure she will be fine, I'm going up there later to visit her & hopefully we will have some more news if the surgeon has been to see her How you doing anyway? xxxx

Hello to everyone else, sorry its a short post today but I need to get ready to go up the hospital. I will update you all later. I am also doing a 2ww diary so feel free to have a browse   

Love to you all
nicky xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Crossedfingers (Feb 13, 2007)

Hi everyone, it's me again I posted a few days ago and gave you the e-mail address for Barts. As I said I am doing my first IVF at Barts and am going in for my baseline scan next Tuesday. I wonder if someone can help me, I know that I am supposed to take my stimulating drugs with me next week, I've got Puregon and have been given 3 boxes which contain 1 cartridge and 3 packs with 3 pen needles, but I don't appear to have been given the injecting pen. Will I be given the pen next week? Do I only need to take 1 box with me? Also do you know how many times a day I will need to inject the Puregon and what time of day will I need to do it?

Sorry for questions, I have been looking on internet but most people seem to be injecting all the way through and using Gonal-F or other drugs, not sniffing and using Puregon like me!

I have been reading your comments about the admin, etc at Barts and must say that my experience has been ok so far, I have been put straight in for IVF as due to moving house my NHS funding will run out at the end of April. I have had 2 consultant appointments, blood tests and an HSG (I had other tests at my local hospital prior to being referred to Barts) and apart from one of the consultant appointments being rescheduled by 2 months all has been fine. As I'm new to all this I would be grateful if you could let me know if there are any specific questions I should be asking at my baseline scan (regardless of clinic!).

Thanks girls and good luck to you all wherever you are in your cycle.

Tracy xxx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hiya tracy,

Dont worry about all the questions hunni, if you don't ask then you don't know  

RE PUREGON: I had that with my IVF cycle & you only need to take 1 box with you & try to keep it as cool as possible. I was injecting in the top of my thigh in the evenings,once a day unless you were told differently? although I don't think it really matters where you inject   (tummy or thigh) they should also give you the pen at the hospital, so just ask when you get there, they have bags of them.

Hope it all goes well hun, keep us posted, good luck
nicky xxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning - today we get Radiator number 1 put back  

Leccy man didn't finish yesterday so thank goodness kitchen is postponed on Mon.    Stuff is being delievered tho to sit in my living room  

Tracy - I would take one of everything your've got and explain you have another #x at home, so they can see what's missing.    Don't worry I'm sure it's not your fault - it's no surprise that somethings missing.

Where to inject depends on where you feel is best - thigh or tum - tum seems to be less painful.

When to inject is also arranged for you personally  by the staff  - I injected at 10.30pm once a day, but yours maybe different - you also do have a bit of window so don't have to stick to exact time.    I've never known anyone to do it middle of day.

Everyone - do you know Nicky is PUPO ??  

OK have a good day



Agora Clinic - mmm - not sure if I should thank you or not for telling us that Ron, website looks v. interesting - back to thinking


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Morning Girls   

Tracy-I know its already been said but don't worry about all the questions-sometimes its such a little thing I know in the past I've felt silly asking. Like Sue I injected in the evening I think I was around 7ish-I can't remember if the clinic told me a time or if I came up with a best time for me? I injected in the thigh but might try the tummy this time-at least that way the bruises are not visible if you go swimming!!!

PUPO Nicky-we're all here waving the flag for you Hun xxx        xxx

Sue you are truly amazing with all your DIY-I am just so impressed with how coolly you handle all the upheaval when I was decorating (Just 1 room!!!) at half term I could not wait to get it all done and back to  normal!!!! Scary prospect that DH nd I are now considering moving to an older house that will need work!!!!   aaaaargh!!!!

Just need to ask....radiator number 1 is going back-does that mean you have been existing without heating.....!!!

Have a good day xxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Afternoon

Nicky - How are you feeling?    P U P O   

Sue - Hope you've got more rads on the wall!

We've sold our car - yay!!! She went to the wife of a friend from my singing group so I can see her every week..even better!!  

Have a good weekend everyone

Ron
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Yep - Rad is safely back and warming up nicely.

Maddy - I guess it's not technically true that it is Rad no 1 - cos I have had heating upstairs and in the downstairs loo.    It just hasn't felt like it  

I'm not that amazing really considering this is my only job - you will be if you and DH carry on working and commit to doing up an older house.

As for upheaval it just goes way over my head - it gets to DH tho, cos sometimes it feels like we are camping, stuff is all over the place, or he can't find stuff cos I've sent it off to storage  

Major decision on FET front - we are now not going ahead until Apr/May - for the simple reason that there is so much work here to do and I need to be hands on decorating, relaying flooring etc - either that or we live in limbo for ?? how long - with stuff in storage we need to get a shift on and me be as active as poss.  My friend told me off for hoovering once, so best not mount a step ladder in the 2 ww.

Had a serious look at Agora website and am going to inquire with them - they prob don't have a waiting list - thanks Ron !!!!!!!!

Ron - thank goodness Mondie is off your hands  

Enjoy a rest now.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - I have a feeling they could have a Lister Theme since Sam Abdalla is there.  Will be interesting though. Is there a waiting list at the Lister then? Travelling will be better for you too. 

BTW she's called Monty!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi All,

Just a quickie as my comp playing up. 

I went to the pet shop to get some cat litter and accidently bought 2 little chinese hamsters!!  They are so cute running around!!  BUT for the last half hour they have been humping!!!  So much for being two girls a!!  

Guess will have to take them back tom.    

Hope your all having a nice sat!!  XXXX


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hiya girls,

Thanks for all the lovely messages, & yes I'm feeling fine thanks, nowt to report as of yet!! Well apart from a few cramping pains, but I think thats just the cyclogest doing its bit  

Laura ~   oh dear, 2 little chinese hamsters humping   That did make me laugh when I first read it, so now your gonna have maybe lots of humping hamsters        

Hello everyone else
love nicky xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm up bright and early this morning-have already been to the gym!!!!   

Weather is so grim here-was thinking of walking into town but just don't fancy all the drizzle  

Laura-I love your story about your hamsters-how funny and what a vision   How long will it take for you to be overun with little things...  

Sue I am still impressed by all your renovating stuff   even if it is a full time job you are still living in it!! Is this your second house since I've known you?? 

Had a look on the agora website myself-looks very relaxing and calm-almost like an alternative therapy centre not a IF centre - guess thats a good sign!! Far too far away for us though!!!

Have a good morning xxxxx


----------



## sunshine daisy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hello everyone

Nicky - Good luck with your 2WW.  I hope you're managing to take it easy.

Lou- I'm glad youve made a decision about your next course of action.  I always find that I feel better once I've made a decision and can start working torwards it.

Maddy - I'm very impresed that you've gone to the gym this moning.  It really is miserable today so I think I'll probably not leave the house.

Laura - Your hamsters sound lovely - what does that cute little cat think of them?

Sue - I'm glad to hear your renovations are progressing.  We bought a victorian cottage last year that needed a lot of work but was supposed to be finished by Christmas.  Needless to say I am writing this in a room with bare floorboards,  howling wind blowing through the airbricks, sitting on the only piece of furniture not covered by dustsheets while DH is sizing the newly plastered walls.  Estimated date of completion now sometime in summer.  

Unfortunately I had some bad news at my scan on Friday.  My 30 follicles are growing more slowly than last time which I suppose is good but my EC tomorrow is cancelled because they aren't big enough.  Unfortunately I've had to stop my Puregon as my hormone levels are too high and if they don't come down I can't have the trigger injection.  I'm back up at Barts tomorrow for another scan and then we'll find out whether it can go ahead or whether we'll have to abandon the cycle.  Depressingly the doctors don't seem to have any alternatives to make another cycle work better as they'd already alterered my drugs to try and prevent the over-stimulation and it's failed.  Does anyone know of any approaches that can be taken with this problem?  It's a bit of a difficult situation as DH's situation is such that ICSI is the only option but I seem to be unsuited to the necessary drug regime.  DH says our reproductive systems match our personailities - he's very sleepy and I'm hyper-active!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Daisy

I'm sorry to hear about your setback.  Sending you heaps of    for tommorw's scan.

I also had a nose on your bio & note that you managed to get pg naturally which is really good (although the outcome wasn't  ).  Another girl on this thread, Fran, also had MF & with the help of homeopathy & acu managed to get pg w/o ivf & their LO is 1 next month. Anything is worth a try w/o inflicting yourself on all those drugs.

Good luck tomorrow

Ron
x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Afternoon girls  

what a miserable day, it hasn't stopped    

Laura - hiya hun, we keep missing each other, Hamsters sound lovely, does that gorgeous cat of yours like them 

Ron -   how are you? and of course the lovely Sam

Daisy - so sorry to hear about your setback  , good luck with scan tomorrow

Maddy - you was up and about early this morning, the thought of the gym makes me tired   

Nicky - glad to hear your feeling not too bad, you take it easy    

Sue - glad to hear rad is back on and warming up nicely, you always sound so busy 

Tracy - welcome to you, good luck for scan on Wednesday 

a big hello to everyone i have missed

quick update from me, i have scan on Tuesday (22weeks) and hopefully find out the sex

love to all


Tracey


----------



## sunshine daisy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi 

Ron - Thanks for your kind words.  I feel pretty rotten at the moment.

Getting p/g naturally was a surprise (a miracle according to the consultant) but it has given us some hope.  It also made DH feel a lot better as he does feel it dreadfully that the issue is on his side.  We have wondered about putting some serious effort into conception if we have to abandon this cycle - it would be a shame to waste all these eggs just because I can't take the meds. 

With Fran, do you know whether the acu was for her or for him?  Anything that requires DH to go near needles is a definite no-no!

Tracey - good luck with your scan.

Best wishes
Daisy


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

hi all

well back from snow boarding and had an amazing time and Teagan loved the snow and sledging we are all ready to book next years

Nikki I have my fingers crossed    PUPO and was it you with the orange pants??

Ron wow Sam is only 5lb less than Teagan what are you feeding him? hope the swing is helping

Daisy the acu was for me and DH and he is also sh*t scared of needles to the point of fainting on a regular basis but he did go for acu and was very much put at ease and found it really helped it also helped me too as although MF was our issue my hormones are also not always that co-operative and it really helps with the stress my Dh was not convinced until I explained things in money terms ie £1000's for icsi or £100's for acu! worked a treat but I did have to go and hold his hand 1st time.

we are also hoping to have another and have been trying for a while with not result so we are just about to go back to the acu man as I was recently told by a friend who is a medium that we had to go back and do it like before or it won't work!

love to everyone else and does anyone know if Nancy has had the twin's

Fran


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Daisy - Forgot to mention that my DH also went & had 2 sessions of acu. He is needle phobic & like Fran, I explained the financial side of things to him re acu v IVF. I know we ended up still having IVF, but on the day itself, we were told we were actually borderline IVF & it was only the volume was a bit on the low side that we ended up having ICSI!!

Fran - Glad to see you back & that you & Teagan had a wonderful time.  Can't wait to hear all about it.  I like the sound of your medium friend. Does she see people she doesn't know?

Haven't heard from Nancy for a while. Think it's anyday now. 

Ron
x


----------



## sunshine daisy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi Ron and Fran

Thanks for the information.  I will try and get DH to the accupuncturists but it will be hard.  I'm trying to get him to seek help about his needle-phobia as it does cause problems (like when the cat needed to go to the vets or when I'm injecting).  He keeled over on the train home from our first Barts info session (which he spent most of the time outside) and the ambulance had to be called which was a bit embarassing!  Strange really as he's a medical social worker and has worked for years in hospitals.  It seems he doesn't like injections f they occur to people he loves . I was quite touched when I found out he included my cat in his phobia!

Daisy


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Daisy - My DH is dreadful too.  When I was having my C Section, there was a mix up (they didn't read my birth plan!) & DH ended up holding me still whilst I had my eipidural.  He ended up feeling all queasy & they had to move him into a side room on a Parker Knoll chair to recover.  I was convinced that he was going to miss Sam being born but thankfully they let him back in just in time!! 

Re acu, DH said he didn't really feel the needles going in (they are so fine & very unlike normal injection needles)

Ron
x


----------



## Crossedfingers (Feb 13, 2007)

Hi

Thanks guys for info re Puregon, I'm getting really nervous for Tuesday now. I think if my boss or the 2 witches make any comments tomorrow I may do an impression of the incredible hulk (think I may have posted the story on a different thread but I'm sure you get the picture that I'm having a rough time at work)!!!

Daisy - did you go to the information session on 24th January if so we were sitting in the row behind you, your poor hubby did look very grey when he returned to the room. If that wasn't your hubby then you can tell him he wasn't the only partner to have to leave the room. Also I've been going for acupuncture and would say that although you feel a tiny prick as the needle goes in it is nothing like having an injection. You do get funny sensations like little electric shocks or deep pressure depending on where the needles are but it is very relaxing. Good luck tomorrow xx

Nicky - good luck with your 2WW

Sue - Wow where do you live, you don't fancy popping round and doing some DIY at my house do you?

Laura - good luck with those hamsters!!!

Maddy - I too was a good girl this morning and got up early to go out for a bike ride with DH, weather was lovely and sunny but soon turned to pouring rain thankfully after we got back.

I'm on 2 different threads now and getting confused with the different personals sorry!

Good luck to the rest of you girlies wherever you are in your treatment.

Tracy xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls

Well I am feeling good at the moment.  I'm reading that book  that Lou recommended by ALice Domer, I've just been to the  gym for some minful swimming!!  I wouldn't say I feel any more confident but I feel a bit more in control and not s mental.. lets see how long I can keep this up for!

The hamsters haven't been shagging today, or at least I haven't seen them??!!  They run around so fast I really can't help but laugh at them!

I have a tutorial tomorrow and had planned to do all my coursework in rought to hand in but done none... ops!  maybe I should throw a sickie?

Maddy - when are you finishing with the pill?  I finish friday week, so should start injection on 14th March.

Daisy - I'm so sorry, fingers crossed ou can continue with the ycle, I now how horrible it is to not get to EC.  I really had no idea it was so difficult for those who over stimm (I don't produce any eggs) I really just thought they would give you a low dose and it would be fine.  Its such a shame we can't swop one of our ovaries!!  I could do with a few more eggs and you could do with a few less!  The acu suggestion is a good one.  You really can't feel a thing or at least I can't and occasionally I do feel a little bit and I actually quite like the sensation (i'm not into s & M honest!!).  I'm social worker too, I work in a hospital but not a hospital social worker that just my base, my other half did it for a while though.  Good luck tom. XXX

Tracey - yeah we keep missing eachother, oh and the cats LOVE the hamsters... a little too much probably!

Hi Ron, Hellie, Fran, Lou, Nicky, Sue and anyone I forgot!!  XX


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning Girls

Daisy - thinking of you, what a tough time of decisions to be going through.  If there is no hope don't give up - I am sure there are other options out there - it may be worth trying a Natural IVF go ??

Laura - keep working hard at being in control!  Me thinks your hamsters may have humped enough for babies already.    As for hammys and cats tog.  a good idea ??  My Bro had rats and I had a cat and he was sure all would be well whilst the rats lived in a cage in his room and only let out when the door was shut - until the day somebody opened the door - yep my cat felt hungry !

Tracy - I would pop round but a wee bit tied up and busy at the mo.

Fran - you must be   but good luck with trying again, you found the answer once before I'm sure you can again.

Maddy - actually this is the same house you have always known - it's just we brought it cheap and done all the basics updating, installing etc - but I wasn't happy with the purchase price offered plus I had a huge list of must haves for next house that I couldn't find so we decided to redo this house, and concentrate on tx.

Today loads happening - Leccy man here to finish wiring kitchen, Kitchen units delivered - now can barely move in existing kitchen or living room (I reckon dinner will be in bed tonight!), Man coming to measure for double glazing doors in old kitchen, and another man coming to look at stuff I have to sell.

In fact you could all forget the gym, swimming, cycling if you done DIY - times I've been up and down a ladder - disadvantage is it's a bit stop start.

Visited my Bro yesterday, my baby nephew is now 11   how did that happen      Well I have only been in his life for the last 7 so maybe that's why!

My niece (17 OMG) - says she wishes they visit my house more often - WHY - cos my loo smells like Dr Pepper !!!!!!

Her next grand plan in life is to buy a barn with a loan (that she will pay back when barn is finished), she says loads of boys owe her favours (don't go there) so she's going to get them to do all the work and then sell it - living somewhere else in meantime cos she doesn't like my chaos, oh and having someone in to wash and iron for her.  

Previous idea was to emigrate to Cyprus and open a bar - with a loan!

Agora clinic - the website does look and sound inviting doesn't it.  They say they have no stats but for comparison look at Lister.    There price list seems to list the same proceedures, tests etc and costs wise they seem either £10-20 plus or minus.

Will be calling for a chat when I have some privacy.      It takes us at least 2.5 hrs to get to Lister - whereas Agora will be about an hour - Downside is that DH says it will be handy if he has to work that day.    Whereas we agreed Lister would be a day off - so worried that he is now backtracking.    Worry about that later .

Spk soon


----------



## sunshine daisy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi everyone

Just a quick note to say that I had a better result than expected with my scan today and now have eggs big enough for collection if my hormone levels have gone down enough to take the trigger injection.  Apparently it has to be under 10,000 and on Friday it was at 25,000.  Now just waiting for the nurse to 'phone back to let me know what my blood results show.

It was the consultant who did my scan.  When I asked him, if it looks like I have to coast for a few more days or abandon the cycle, is there anything they can do different next time we got short shrift and told this wasn't the time for a consultation about future cycles.  They only have 10 minutes per person and they couldn't talk to us about it now, we'll have to discuss it on the 'phone with the nurse this afternoon.  They have absolutely no comprehension that this isn't just a medical decision and that if you're paying for it yourself you need the information about what other options there are before you can decide to risk your life savings on a cycle that might be suboptimal.  They drive me completely mad with being so completely process driven and completely unwilling to talk to the patients.  I know full well that the nurse won't have time to talk to me this afternoon and that a 'phone call is no substitute for seeing a doctor in person. Grrr!

Laura - I'd be very happy to swap an ovary - they are the size of melons at the moment and it's all a bit uncomfortable!

I like the idea of natural IVF.  I hadn't heard of that but that sounds a great idea.

Love
Daisy xx


----------



## paula (Oct 11, 2005)

rontuck said:


> Hellie - I was so shock to read your post. I really thought this time is the one..I'm so so sorry. Please look after yourselves. If you need anything, please let me know.
> 
> Take care
> 
> ...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi all,

wellmy positivity seems to have disappeared today.  I've been surrounded my pregnant people all day.   Its not fair!  why not me!

Daisy - you are more then welcome to have one of my schrivelled up granny raison ovaries, oh how I'd love one of your melons??!!  Glad things are more on track for you now.  I've also had the 'this is not a consultation' at my scan when they abandoned me before, I guess that they have to be strict with there time but it is so fustrating when you need the answers to make your decision.

Sue - the Hamsters are safe and sound in there aquarian the cats are used to the little furry things, I also have bunny rabbits and I used to have rats too!!  On eof my rats bit my cat and he is still scared of furry things!!

Brr its cold time for a cup of tea. XX


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Daisy - My E2 levels rose quite high my last IVF and I got to take my trigger when they were at 19500 so you might be okay! Fingers crossed!

Went to a Pimp & Ho Party on Friday night - have a look http://www.flickr.com/photos/kyla_gunter some funny photos there!

/links


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Just a quickie as having a really crazy week at work-we have 2 parents evenings-well more open and information evenings-both till 8!!! Seems only 5 minutes ago we were doing our individual parents chats!!! AAAAARGH!!!!    

Hope you're all ok will catch up when I can xxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Where is everyone on this thoroughly miserable day?

Tracy - Hope everything went OK today at the scan.

Ron
x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Just a quickie from me, had my 22 week scan today and found out we are having a girl   

Hope your all ok

Will catch up with everyone later 

Tracey 
xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Tracy - A girl!!!! How wonderful. I'm really pleased for you!!

Take care

Ronnie
xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh a little girl!!!!  Congratualtions!!  We can now start thinking of names!!

Has anyone heard from Nancy?  She must have had them boys by now??

XXXX


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Tracy - congratulations!  

Nicky - any news from you?

Got my appointment through for Barts.   Big relief.

Lou
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Tracey - Congratulations on your girl! I thought we were a bit boy-heavy  What cute names do you like then?

Only one more day to my appointment and I will finally feel like we are on the road again...


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Kyla - you and me both, hon. Seems like Nov was a long time ago now. 

Lou
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla & Lou

Wow..we're all go again..how exciting!!! Lots of      to everyone going through/about to go through tx/on their 2ww.

Ron
xx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Nancy was last online on Mondy 19 Feb & according to her ticker, she's 40 weeks & 6 days pg!!!! I hope she's had them by now & is too busy to come online. 

Ron


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm quite sure newborn twins must keep you very very busy!!

Kyla - forgot to say Iloved the photo of your cat Ben....what lovely paws!!!

Lou - great about appointment.  When do you think you will start?  Do you do Long or short.  I'm at barts next wed and then should start stimms on the 14th March.

Wow lots of us all starting up, you know statistically spring has the highest success rates for IVF!!


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Woohoo Tracey         x What great news a little girl xxx

Sorry to be short today but still ploughing my way through my busy week xxxx


----------



## Crossedfingers (Feb 13, 2007)

Hi girls

Feeling a bit down today, had my baseline scan this morning, my lining was borderline and I have one follicle on each side (22mm and 26mm) which they were not sure whether they were cysts or left over from my last cycle, I hope that makes sense to you guys! Had a blood test and hospital called to say I have to give myself half of the trigger injection tonight to make the follicles burst and then call the hospital on the first day of AF to get date for another baseline scan. Has anyone else had the same problem??  Really really fed up, was terrified about doing jabas I have been sniffing so I haven't even given myself one of the small stims jabs yet but managed it ok I think, it only stung a little bit and now doesn’t hurt at all.

On the bright side I do now have my lovely illuminous green backpack which will be very inconspicuous to take down the pub to do my jabs!

I'm supposed to be going to Orlando with my family at the end of March (it has been booked since last June) now may not be able to go and not sure if I can claim money back for flights from my insurance!

I'm feeling really sorry for myself!

Tracy x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Tracy - I'm sorry that your scan didn't go too well today.  I too had trouble d/r with my lining being too thick & at one scan they also found a follicle. They made me take provera for a few days until I had an AF & when they scanned me again I was OK to start stimming.  My tx was delayed by about 3 weeks.

Don't worry, hopefully the trigger jab will do its job & you'll soon be stimming.

Take care

Ronnie
x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning girls 

Laura - at the moment we are sticking at Macie for our little one 

Tracy - sorry to hear appt didn't go well, try not to worry i am sure things will be ok   i remember getting my backpack and the strange looks i was getting on the train    if only they knew what was inside 

Maddy - hope your busy week slows down 

Kyla - is your appt tomorrow hun? if it is good luck

Lou - whens your appt hun?

Ron - i cant believe we are having a girl, everyone was so convinced it was a boy so i guess i started thinking the same??

Sue - you ok hun?

still no news from Nancy, maybe your right ron and she has her hands full

a big hello to everyone i have missed


Tracey 
xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Tracey - It was the same with us..everyone was convinced we were having a girl but 2 pyschic people over the past few years told me they could see a boy! When we found out we were having a boy, we went to Mamas & Papas in London where I looked at all the pretty dresses & mourned for about half an hour, then I was soooooooooo excited afterwards that we were having a baby!!!  

Macie is a great name. 

Ron
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi xxx

At least this evening I am home a little earlier-just the thought of another late one tomorrow is too much   

Hope you have all had a good day!! 

Macie is such a lovely name Tracey-I bet it all seems so much more real now that you know you're having a little girl xxx

Hi to everyone xxxx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls,

I just popped in quickly to say hello & that i'm completely going bonkers on this 2ww    HELPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!  

Tracey ~ Congratulations hunni a little girl    & macie is a lovely name xx

Ronnie ~ Hey hunni hows things going with you? Little sam ok? Also do you remember the symptoms you had on your 2ww ? xx

Kyla ~ I love the party photo's, looks like you had fun   Good luck with your appointment, let me know how it goes? Text me or something xx 

Lou ~ Good luck with your appointment too hunni xx

Laura ~ How you doing sweetie? All ok I hope?? xx

Crossedfingers ~ Hello hunni, i'm sorry to hear about your baseline, hoipe the jab sorts it all out for you xx   

Hello to anyone I have missed, lots of love to you all

nicky xxxxxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Nicky - How are things with your nan? My mum told me yesterday that my grandad is very poorly and might not be around much longer. She did it in such a way though that it was hurtful so I am not very happy with her right now. Sure to rant to you about that soon 

Appointment tomorrow - have printed out questions and also a listings of all my treatments so far. Probably only end up being 5 mins after all this but at least it's a step!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm drunk!  I love you all very much.  You really all do make it so much easier and make me feel I'm not nuts!  XXX


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Ahhh Laura-we love you too Hun xxxx

Just a quickie to say good luck today Kyla xxxx Hope the appointment goes well and you get your questions answered and a plan together    xxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good luck Kyla   

Ron


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning and Hello everyone 

Tracey - here I am  , a little girl that's excellent news, congratulations - I am sure Teagan will be plsd to hear that too.    Was thinking that Barts only made boys  

I reckon you should change the spelling to Macey - so she grows up thinking she owns that big NY store or that it was named after her  

Kyla - thinking of you today, hope you come home with some   exciting steps forward.
Sorry to hear about your grandad - families  

Laura - bless you - are you sure you mean that this morning ??

Nicky - hang on in there - I remember Ron's 2 ww symptom was she had overtaken me in the sleep contest - 8 pm - gone to bed zzzzzzzzz!  But if you are not doing that then sleeps not for you !
Hope your Nan's doing ok.

Daisy - sorry the scans are not going well for you - this obviously isn't the right time for you - I am sure it can be turned around, and if your banging your head against a wall and feel frustrated at Barts for not listening to you or getting anyway - get another consultation.
Maybe you should call it a day - go away and enjoy your hols - have some thinking time too  

Lou - you have an appt?

Maddy - I see you are on appt countdown too - did you get your dates right?

Well I've made an appt at the Agora Clinic - they seem nice on the phone and they confirmed that they are a "sister" to the Lister, running the same guidelines, protocols etc.  So it's not so much a second opinion more just to see if I like the staff and clinic, and feel that they will give me what the Lister were offering.

Ron - I am see Dr Gilling-Smith - I thought as I know about 5 Smith families maybe that was a good sign  
The dates worked better with the kitchen and a change to see a woman !    I was offered Dr Howell - but remembering what you said about Paul O'Grady and knowing what my DH thinks of him - I thought best not.

I also said to them did I have to get a GP referral letter or could they accept the one written recently to the Lister - and she said you don't need one if you are self referring - it's more useful just for medical history.

So does that mean you can walk in off the street.

Good calm day one and all
Sue


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

PS - have you seen some of you have horoscope signs - which say what sort of person you are?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh dear my head!    I have to drive to Brighton now, then Eastbourne and then Hastings??  Never drinking again! 

Kyla - good luck today XXX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - Don't forget Cally had 2 little girls both made at Barts!


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue- I love the horoscope signs (yep, I'm piceses and my birthday is coming up soon) - I guess you havent put in your DOB huh? 
Is the Agora using the same price list as the Lister though? That was one of my main reasons for not going there, bit heavy on the wallett. I'm quite happy with the Esperance at the moment though of course.

Laura - You old lush!  Only kidding, try not to let everything get you down so much. You are a wonderful person and I'm sure if you just stick at it, you will get to be a wonderful mum soon too.
LOL - I felt like that on Saturday. Well, it's fine - it was your last drink for a good while as your baseline is soon and it's not like you will have a chance to drink after that for ooooh, nine months?


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Laura - ouch. I'm terrified of hangovers as I have a condition where I get very very very ill. Like the exorcist for 12 hours. And then there was the concussion in October when I fainted and nearly killed myself. No partying for me! Hope you're feeling better soon. If you can find some nice clear veggie soup that should help replenish your reserves and stave off the headache. 

Sue - yay for the new clinic. That's gotta be good for you being so much nearer.  I have my appointment a week on Tuesday. So pleased. Will probably then start worrying about it all not working etc. 

Maddy - how are you doing?

Daisy - I agree with Sue. I'd look into seeing someone else if there's no movement on Barts. Hugs.

Nicky - halfway through the 2ww. You've made it! Now let's just get you through the rest of it. 

Tracey - lovely name! You must be made up.

Kyla - I'm so sorry about your grandad and that you've been upset by your mum. Good luck for your appointment. I never stick to my printed questions and forget everything as soon as I get in! You're on your way.

Ron - hope all's good with you. 

Hellie - you too. 

Now counting down the days to my appointment. Not sure if I'll be able to start right after then or if I'll have to come back in for the info session. Do you have to do the info session on later cycles if it's not your first? Not sure how I feel about this cycle yet. Trying to be positive. I completed my level one kickboxing course yesterday, so start level 2 next week. I'd have to work through level 3 before grading for the first belt. With treatment in between I'll have to have a delay in training, which is a bummer as its really made me feel better about life. Will have to find something else in the meantime. It will just mean a month off during stimms and the 2ww I guess if it's a BFN. 

Have a great day. 

Lou
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

oops - yes I did forget Cally had girls - sorry Cal  

I am plsd to discover that the Agora will be the same as the Lister - as it is so much nearer and easier to get too - altho.  I might not say that when it comes to DH's driving and the parking  

A bit worried too cos one of the reasons for not going to HH and choosing Lister was DH agreed he would take day off work and it would be totally us day - do lunch, maybe a museum etc. with no "just popping into the office" and then manic to get the train, plus annoyance that overrun appts mean we can't "just pop in" on way home.

At the Nuffield he would go to appt, drop me back home and drive off - leaving me a wreck sometimes and hugging my neighbour.

Now going to Brighton he says that would be handy if he has to work that day - I'm thinking no deal still stands.  

Kyla - the prices do seem fairly similar give or take  £10-20 saving on one thing but more on another.  I know it's tough on the wallet - but I'm thinking if I've spent 15K and still got nowhere doing the same thing - in hindsight would I have been better spending top money and doing everything.

And you blew my surprise - I know it's your b'day coming and I was already   - must mean we've been around that long.


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Back from our appointment. 

Dr says the success rate for fresh Blasts is around 50% for them at the moment so that is our plan. We talked about APA testing and also Chromosone testing (£300 and £600 respectively) and DH & I are talking these through. I think DH is keen to do the chromosone one as it would help rule out Downs (something he is afraid of - no offense to anyone with a Downs child but DH would not cope well). 

He agreed on my start dates (when I get AF at the end of April, so D/R should start around 15th May). Drug doses would be 200iu of Puregon per day for 6 days, then down to 150iu for 5 days. EC would be around 11th June. Need to ask around about meds as he estimated £800-1000 and I'm sure we can do better than that! 

Said wasnt sure we needed APA testing and was happy for me to take aspirin just in case (took it the cycle I had my EP so who knows?)...

Stuff to dwell on now anways


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Kyla - that sounds positve good news   and a date to work towards  

What chromosome tests are they offering cos £600 seems a lot - DH's chromosome tests inc screening, CF screening and Y deletions were £261, Agora's are £267.


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

He didnt have the exact price but guessed at £300 per person (hence the £600). Still trying to look it all up on the net....


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Kyla - glad you have some dates booked in. It really helps. Good luck on shopping around. 

Lou
x


----------



## sunshine daisy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hello everyone

Tracey - Many congratulations on your little girl.  Macie is a lovely name.

Nicky - I'm sorry its so hard on your 2WW.  Make sure you look after yourelf.

Laura - I hope you're recovering form your hangover now!

Tracy - I'm sorry you scan didn't bring good news.

Kyla - I'm sorry to hear about your grandad.  I hope your scan went okay.  

Lou - Congratulations on your appointment.  You don't have to do the info day if it's your second round.  I didn't but on reflection it might have been a good idea to as there have been things I've forgotten and got confused about.

For me things took a positive turn on Monday evening as Barts 'phoned to say my hormone levels had gone down and so we could do EC yesterday.  As we predicted there was absolutley no chance to discuss it with anyone so we decided to go ahead anyway.  It went quite well yesterday and they got 10 eggs but we had a call this morning to say only two fertilised and they are weak.  So we are desperately sending positive thought waves over to our struggling little embryos at Barts in the hope they'll survive for ET tomorrow.  If anyone has any positive energy to spare please send a little bit in our embies direction!

Best wishes
Daisy x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Daisy - that is good news, don't give up 2 is 2 - and they may strengthen - lots  ,  

Kyla - apparently we only need one chromosome test which is £158 ish. We don't need to worry with CF or Y.
I guess I will be doubly sure if I'm right next wk.

I tried looking at the www.Esperance to compare their prices - but couldn't find them online 

Lou - I seemed to recall you don't have to go to info day on 2nd go, but Hellie had a nightmare of a job convincing them of that - admin again  

Good eves all - my DH is out in the car playing with his new IPOD and gadgets  

Sue


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

The website for Esperance is under BMI (Sussex Downs Fertility Clinic). http://www.sussexdownsfertilitycentre.co.uk/ The price list isn't up to date on there though and it doesnt include all tests...

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites

Daisy - Try to stay positive, although it is hard. I hope your two embies grow strong over night and you get to have a transfer tomorrow. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla - Glad you had such a positive appt..bet you can't wait to start again.  

Daisy - Sending you lots of        for your embies.  Don't give up on them yet. 

Nicky -   

Lou - Good luck with your appt.

Sue - Brighhton is notorious for parking problems but if you drive around enough, there are metered parking around. You may have to walk for about 5 minutes though. 

Hello to everyone else - have a good evening 

Ron
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

SMILE FOR THE DAY (written by kids)

*HOW DO YOU DECIDE WHO TO MARRY? * You got to find somebody who likes the same stuff. Like, if you like sports, she should like it that you like sports, and she should keep the chips and dip coming.
-- Alan, age 10

No person really decides before they grow up who they're going to marry. God decides it all way before, and you get to find out later who you're stuck with.
-- Kristen, age 10

*WHAT IS THE RIGHT AGE TO GET MARRIED?*Twenty-three is the best age because you know the person FOREVER by then.
-- Camille, age 10

*HOW CAN A STRANGER TELL IF TWO PEOPLE ARE MARRIED?*You might have to guess, based on whether they seem to be yelling at the same kids.
-- Derrick, age 8

*WHAT DO YOU THINK YOUR MOM AND DAD HAVE IN COMMON?*Both don't want any more kids.
-- Lori, age 8

*WHAT DO MOST PEOPLE DO ON A DATE?*
Dates are for having fun, and people should use them to get to know each other. Even boys have something to say if you listen long enough.
-- Lynnette, age 8 (isn't she a treasure)

On the first date, they just tell each other lies and that Usually gets them interested enough to go for a second date.
-- Martin, age 10

*WHAT WOULD YOU DO ON A FIRST DATE THAT WAS TURNING SOUR?*
I'd run home and play dead. The next day I would call all the newspapers and make sure they wrote about me in all the dead columns.
-- Craig, age 9

*WHEN IS IT OKAY TO KISS SOMEONE?*
When they're rich.
-- Pam, age 7

The law says you have to be eighteen, so I wouldn't want to mess with that.
- - Curt, age 7

The rule goes like this: If you kiss someone, then you should marry them and have kids with them. It's the right thing to do.
-- Howard, age 8

*IS IT BETTER TO BE SINGLE OR MARRIED?*
It's better for girls to be single but not for boys. Boys need someone to clean up after them.
-- Anita, age 9

*HOW WOULD THE WORLD BE DIFFERENT IF PEOPLE DIDN'T GET MARRIED?*
There sure would be a lot of kids to explain, wouldn't there?
-- Kelvin, age 8

*HOW WOULD YOU MAKE A MARRIAGE WORK?*
Tell your wife that she looks pretty, even if she looks like a dump truck.
-- Ricky, age 10


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sorry everyone no time for personals.  The pill has tricked my body into thinking its pregnant and I'mfeeling sooooo tired, sore boobs and constipated.... I really wouldn't mind if Iwas pregnant!!

I've just got up from a nap and now have to pack as we off to Florence in the morning. 

Back Tues ill catch up with you all then.

Have a good weekend XX


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning  

Laura - enjoy Florence (whoever she is ??)

We will not be jealous as we stay here in the damp and gloomy enjoying our w/e.  Maybe we will be more rested.

Sue


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - Very funny! Love the 'dead column' one.

The strong winds last night pulled a bush up by its roots and rolled it around our garden! No one else seems to have been struck like this though - do we have a phantom gardener on the loose?


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Girls xxxx

Thank Crunchie its the weekend   

Daisy I'm so sorry I wasn't around to cheer your embies along-I really hope they grew over night and are now safely back where they should be   

Nicky-how's the 2ww going-been following your diary and just had a catch up-really hoping this is your time Hun       PUPO xxxxx

Quick update-I went to Barts yesterday and now have a good idea of when everything is going to be happening....hence the new ticker   Am feeling pretty scared of the injection-it was suggested I tried to inject without an auto injector!!!!   Will give it a try! Just a quick question for you all...

Where did you inject?
Did you use an auto injector? If not how was it?

Sorry for my general lack of personals but need to head off to the PO to collect a parcel that arrived in the week xxx

Enjoy this damp Saturday  

Love Maddy xxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Laura...I am totally with you on the sore boobs!!! Only advantage is they are quite a bit bigger!!! xxx


----------



## sunshine daisy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hello

Have a lovely weekend in Florence Laura.

Maddy, I injected in the thigh (mainly cos I have plenty of flesh there) and it wasn't painful. I had normal syringes for the first lot of injections and a pen for the second one.  The pen was marginally easier as the drug was already loaded and you just have to dial the right amount.  For anyone with some hand eye co-ordination it should be quite easy - for those of us always picked last for the school rounders team it is a little bit difficult but you soon get the hang of it.

Thanks to everyone for your best wishes.  Our little embies rallied a bit on Thursday and by Friday were nice and strong and had divided so we had the embryo transfer. I spent yesterday lying in bed recovering and trying to give them the best chance of settling in.  I tried to get up and do a few things this morning and felt so tired I've retreated back to bed.  I don't remember feeling this bad last time - we went out for lunch and then into town immediately after my embryo transfer last time.  Maybe I'm just getting old!

Have a great weekend
Daisy


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya,

I finally got my internet connection after about 6 weeks. I think it had something to do with divine intervention cos I needed to break the overeading on FF. 

I can see quite a lot of you have made progress and wish everyone the best of luck.

I will do personals later

Love Emu


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Just a quick message to say hope you have all had a good weekend Girls xxxx


----------



## pedla (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi,

I am a Newbie, and found your comments on Barts treatment very interesting, as when we went for our first appointment there on 28th Feb, we found the nurses in the morning really nice, but in the afternoon when we went to the consultant, when he called us in for our chat he was taking that fast he nearly choked............ he then said to wait for the nurse and she will go through timings with us and answer any questions we may have, when we saw her I have to say she was a bit of a bit*ch, I only asked her if I would be able to use my autoinjector to do my injections and she said dont talk about that are you wont be coming back. ( which I initially thought she meant they would boot out) When I got out me and DP discussed this and he said cause she was rushing us through this it just came out abrupt and what she really meant was that if I got my self in a tizz about it I wont want to come back (well we hope thats what she meant)............ I felt like if it had not been for my free NHS go then I would of told her to stick it up her ars*!


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Pedla - mmmm - sorry to hear that your've felt you got the rough end of the staff too - like we were saying in our earlier mails we don't wish to upset those that are "silently reading" but we do see this place as a space to vent our feelings and also to communicate with each other what's happened to us - was it right? and also to make others aware of what may happen during their time at Barts.

You may have read that some girls seem to love the place and have had no hiccups - it really is a case of each to their own findings.

Sadly, it seems you maybe marked down as one of these " ".

I don't think the way they treated you cos you were NHS was any different - they all seemed rushed and hurried and yes time with the Doc is short - you won't believe it but I've recently had a private consult that lasted over the hour.

Just stay with us on the board and we will help with whatever.  

I see no reason why you can't use an autoinjector if that is what you wish.

Emu - good to hear from you.

Maddy - what difference do they think you will achieve injecting over autoinjecting?  I used the auto pen the very first 2 injections I had (way back when ..... ), but I gave up cos it just seemed an extra step to go through, I became scared of pushing the button - cos I knew it would hurt and I think I bruised and it hurt more than direct injecting.

I always used the thigh, until another nurse suggested I try my tum - and it seemed so much easier and less painful.

Daisy - so glad your lo's made it to ET - and you are now PUPO   - take it easy and rest, listen to your bod it knows.

Nicky - hope your hanging on ok - remember still PUPO.

We went to see Music and Lyrics last night - memories of the 80's ahhh ......

Have good day

sue


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

pedia - agree with Sue. I moved on to real injections for my last cycle and I found it much easier than the autoinjector. Don't feel bullied by the staff. I would let them know if you feel badly treated. My treatment improved when I took the system to task. Hope everything goes ok from here on in and you can concentrate on getting lovely eggies, lovely embies and a baby at the end of it.

Hope you all had a great weekend. Not much news from me. Counting down to the appointment next week.

Lou
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good Morning

Welcome Pedla The backroom staff in Barts is excellent, try not to be put off by some of the bolshier nurses/docs. If you don't understand/think something is amiss, ask!

Maddy - I used autoinjector once & it gave me such a massive bruise afterwards! I also felt I had no control over how far to jab & changed over to diy - it was so much better & surprisingly it hardly hurt - it was a bit like watching someone else being jabbed!!    I did alternate thighs.

Lou - Not long till your appt.

Emu - Welcome back.

Daisy - well done - these embies seem to be fighters. Lets hope they stick around for the next 9 months.

Nicky - How are you? When do you test?

Hi to everyone else

Ron
x


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87050.new#new


----------

